# Dc Universe Online



## Hathol1-2-3 (6. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo,

da die Beta nun zuende ist und es doch ein paar aufrufe zu Infos über das Spiel gab, hab ich mir gedacht ich erstell mal ein Thema dazu und stell ein paar Infos ein, die ich selber aus der Beta gesammelt habe.




*Zum Spiel:*

DC Universe ist ein Superhelden/ Schurken MMO das für PC und PS3 erscheint und sich über Monatliche Gebühren finanzieren wird. Release soll der 14. Januar 2011 sein.

*Die Welt:*

Das Hauptgeschehen spielt sich in zwei Städten ab. Zum einem in " Gotham City " und " Metropolis ", die übrigens sehr riesig und toll Gestaltet sind. Es gibt keine wirkliche " open world " sondern eher " open Citys " heisst soviel wie: Ihr portet euch von eurer Basis in eine der 2 Städte und tummelt euch mit Mitspielern und Gegenspielern. Ihr könnt also nicht von Gotham City einfach nach Metropolis laufen *
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*

*Charaktere:*

Die Charaktererstellung ist sehr umfangreich. Ihr könnt allerhand bearbeiten:*
*

- Geschlecht
- Größe
- Haut ( Lava, Stein, Normal, Echse, Wolf, Untot, Cyborg, Tattoos usw. )
- Kostüm ( Brust, Hände, Helm, Füße, Maske etc. sehr große Auswahl )
- Farben ( Kostüm, Haut, Augen, Haare, leuchten )
- Bewegungsstil ( Fliegen ( Superman like ), Akrobatic ( Spiderman like ) und Rennen ( Flash like )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann geht es weiter zur Klassenzusammenstellung. Man wählt einen Mentor. Diese sind bekannte Charaktere aus dem DC Universum, wie zb. Batman, Superman, Joker, Lex Luthor.

Je nach Mentor bekommt man bestimmte Bonis die Stärke oder Magie unterstützen.

Ihr könnt festlegen, welche art Fähigkeiten ihr verwenden wollt:

- Eis
- Feuer
- Natur
- Zuschlagen
- Mentalist
- Technik
und noch was, was mir gerade nicht mehr einfällt.

Dann kann man noch Waffen wählen:

- Gewehre
- Zwei Handfeuerwaffen
- Fäuste
- Faustwaffen
- Stab 
- 2hd Streitkolben
- Schwert
- 2 Schwerter

Video dazu: Charaktererstellung

Ausführliche Videos: Charaktererstellung part 1  part 2  part 3





*Kampfsystem:*

Man muss selber zielen ! Zwar nicht ganz genau aber man muss =) Zudem spielt es sich eher wie nen Action oder Third- Person Shooter. Heisst, kein Mauscursor zum Gegner Anklicken. Durch eure Aktionsleiste aktiviert ihr Spezialfähigkeiten. *
*

Im Nahkampf wird es interessant, denn man muss mit Maus- Schlag Kombinationen arbeiten um diverse starke Schläge auszuteilen. Sowas wie Kinnharken, AE schläge und Finishmoves, was super Animiert ist. Es macht riesig Spaß in eine Gegnerhorde zu springen und nach allen Künsten zu vermöbeln.

Seine Umwelt kann man auch mit einbeziehen und etwas Physik zu seinem Vorteil nutzen. Zum Beispiel Autos in Richtung des Gegners werfen/ stoßen oder diverse Dinge aufheben und rumwerfen. Dies verursacht natürlich gut Schaden.

Mit diversen Fähigkeiten kann man sein Gegner auch in ein Geschenk verpacken oder einfrieren, ihn hochheben und sehr weit wegwerfen. Ganz lustig wenn man auf einem Hochhaus kämpft ^^

Insgesamt sind die Kämpfe sehr action geladen und toll animiert. Es spielt sich sehr direkt, also nicht " schwammig ".

*PVE:*

Je nach Mentor habt ihr unterschiedliche Quest und eine Storyline. Es gibt die typischen Standartquests, sammelt dies, tötet jene, helft den. Questreihen mit Videofrequenzen, guter Belohnungen und abschließenden Bosskämpfen. Also keinesfalls ein Grindspiel.*
*

Instanzen, sowie raids wird es auch geben. In der Beta waren zwei 5ér Instanzen verfügbar welche viel Spaß gemacht haben. Auch hier gibt es einen Endboss, die es in sich haben. Da dauert ein Kampf schonmal etwas länger. Kein stupides rumgestehe und mal ausweichen.... hier ist echt Movement gefragt, CC und Aufmerksamkeit. Es gibt vier Rollen für eine Instanz: Tank, Heiler, DD und CC.

Instanzen beizutreten funktioniert ähnlich wie in WoW mit dem Dungeonbrowser oder wie bei Global Agenda.

Hier ein Video zu einer dieser Instanz ( Endbosskampf bei 24:50 min ): Area 51 Instanz


*PvP:*

Open PvP auf PVP Servern hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ist auch erwünscht. Es ist sehr funny wenn vorbeifliegende Gegner abzufangen und in den Boden zu rammen, jemanden kilometerweit zu verfolgen ( als Acrobatic machts doppelt soviel spaß ) oder einfach sich an spontan an Massenschlachten zu beteiligen, die mal leicht entstehen können. Hochhäuser kämpfe geben nochmal ein besonderes flair.

Als lvl 10 einen 20ér zu vermöbeln ist auch möglich, wenn man sehr gut Kombinieren kann.

Ob es Arenakämpfe gibt oder sowas wie Capture the Flag etc. weiss ich jetzt gar nicht, hab ich nicht nach gesucht. Vllt. kann ja da jemand anderes drüber berichten.

 
*Items:*

sind typisch unterteilt in: Weiss, Grün, Blau und Episch*
*

Es gab lvl 50 Sets zu begutachten bei Händlern für PvP und PVE. Questbelohnungen, Bossdrops etc. In Gruppen wird um den Loot gewürfelt ( Gier, Bedarf ).

Was noch sehr nett ist: Es gibt Style Slots ! Von jedem Item was ihr mal angelegt habt, bleibt der Style gespeichert den ihr auf euer Aktuelles Item übertragen könnt( Waffen, Rüstung). Kaum möglich sich selbst über den Weg zu laufen. Es gibt auch Kostümteile die dropen können, die einfach nur für das Aussehen da sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Skiltrees:*

Es gibt pro Charakter und die Fähigkeiten die ihr ausgewählt habt bei der Charaktererstellung insgesamt 3 Skillbäume. Zwei für Spezialfähigkeiten und einen für die Waffenart. Durch leveln schaltet ihr punkte dafür frei. Wobei es es zwei unterschiedliche Punkte für die Bäume gibt ( Waffenbaum bekommt gesonderte Punkte ). Verteilt wird MMO typisch... da 2 punkte rein, da einer. Durch die Punktevergabe schlatet ihr auch Maus-Schlag kombinationen frei.*
*
*Erfolge:*

Es gibt in der Welt und Instanzen versteckte Ausrufezeichen. Diese geben Infos zu hintergründen, Sehenswürdigkeiten etc. Diese sind Set ähnlich. Wenn ihr zb. 5 der selben Kategorie findet bekommt ihr einen Erfolg und eine Belohnung ( meistens Styleequip für den Aussehensslot )*
*

So, mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein, bitte ergänzen wer noch Infos hat gerade was raids, PvP angeht 

Die Beta hat mir sehr zugesagt, bis auf ein paar kleine unauffällige Bugs, die mittlerweile bestimmt beseitigt wurden ( hab das letzte mal vor 3 Wochen gespielt, seit dem gab es aber Hotfixes und bestimmte sachen wurden noch überarbeitet auf wunsch der Community ).

Ich werds mir auf jedenfall zulegen auch wenn ich nie ein DC fan war *g* hab mir einfach nen täuschend echtaussehenden Spawn zusammengebastelt xD


----------



## Tsukasu (6. Januar 2011)

Sry, ein bestimmt nicht schlechtes game, aber da ich jetzt für multiplayer die, auf die ps3 läuft, gebühren zahlen muss sag ma mal akzeptiere ich nicht. Ok ich weis sever kosten usw. Aber für mich bleibt die ps3 ne gebührenfreie plattform. Wen ich ein mmo zocken will dan so oder so auf dem pc. Naja bin mir auch sicher das es nich großen erfolghaben wird, da ich bis jetzt noch keine große fangemeinde hir zu Lande bemerkt hab. Finde sogar All Point Bulltin besser, wen wir, schon bei spielen sind die gestorben oder beim sterben oder auch noch sterben werden , sind xDDD.


----------



## Kokoros (6. Januar 2011)

danke dir für den bericht, bin gerade echt am überlegen ob ichs mir zulegen soll.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (6. Januar 2011)

Tsukasu,

das Spiel wurde für PC und PS3 entwickelt. Soweit mir erzählt wurde ( muss also nicht stimmen ) haben die Plattformen unterschiedliche Server. Ingame merkt man (bis auf das man beim interagieren mehr Tasten benutzen muss) nichts davon das es auch auf einer Konsole Spielbar ist, also kein typisch billig umgesetztes Konsolenspiel für den PC.

Ich persönlich würde es mir auch nicht für die PS3 holen... Grundspiel Preis ist allein schon zu hoch für diese Plattform.


----------



## BaddaBumm (7. Januar 2011)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> Sry, ein bestimmt nicht schlechtes game, aber da ich jetzt für multiplayer die, auf die ps3 läuft, gebühren zahlen muss sag ma mal akzeptiere ich nicht. Ok ich weis sever kosten usw. Aber für mich bleibt die ps3 ne gebührenfreie plattform. Wen ich ein mmo zocken will dan so oder so auf dem pc. Naja bin mir auch sicher das es nich großen erfolghaben wird, da ich bis jetzt noch keine große fangemeinde hir zu Lande bemerkt hab. Finde sogar All Point Bulltin besser, wen wir, schon bei spielen sind die gestorben oder beim sterben oder auch noch sterben werden , sind xDDD.



Wieso spielst du es dann nicht einfach auf dem PC?
Die Steuerung mit Maus ist einwandfrei. Wenn man nicht wüsste, dass es auch für Konsolensteuerung ausgelegt ist, würde man es jedenfalls nicht merken.

DCU zielt auf den amerikanischen Markt ab. Da interessiert doch nicht ob die WoW-Fanboyseite-Nummer-1 irgendwelche Inofs drüber postet oder eben (zum Glück) nicht. Für die Community kann es nur gut sein.

Du findest APB besser, obwohl das zwei komplett unterschiedliche Spiele sind und du DCU noch gar nicht gespielt hast? Interessant.


@ Hathol

Es gibt Arenakämpfe, leider (einziger Negativpunkt für mich, aber der Grossteil lief sowieso über oPvP; von daher nicht so wild). Du kannst ja als (vorgefertigter) Batman oder Joker z.B. die League of Legends spielen. Die waren glaub ich 4vs4, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Ob es mit deinem "normalen" Char auch Arena gibt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da mich Arena nicht interessiert.


Das oPvP machte allerdings zu meiner Verwunderung richtig Spass. Auch entwickelten sich oft  relativ grosse Kämpfe aus kleinen Geplänkel. Jetzt zwar kein 200vs200 ala Darkfall, aber 30vs30 hab ich öfter erlebt.

Ich habs mir auch vorbestellt für nächste Woche. 

Das man auch jemenden verhauen kann, der 15 Level über einem ist, ist positiv zu vermerken. Es ist schwer, keine Frage, aber wie du schon sagtest, mit etwas Movement und dem richtigen Build, kannst du auch mal so einen Kampf für dich entscheiden.

10 Level über seinem Gegner und verliert, obwohl der Kleine noch NPC-Adds hatte (ab 2:30 Min): http://www.youtube.c...h?v=AosIHUrp5FU

20 Min langen oPvP-Gruppe: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=n0LYJt6ivLg

Solo oPvP: http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

Walkthrough Level 1-30: http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

PvE (solo-Boss): http://www.youtube.c...feature=related




Durch die Stadt zu heizen, auf jedes Haus zu donnern, jemandem ein Bus in die Fresse schmeißen - das macht schon Laune.

Auch sind mir keine grösseren Bugs zum Ende der Beta mehr aufgefallen.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (7. Januar 2011)

Danke BaddaBumm für die PvP ergänzung und die tollen Videos =)


----------



## Egooz (7. Januar 2011)

Moin,

ich hab ja auch gleich mal ein paar Fragen, da ich die Beta leider verpasst habe.


Wie siehts in den Städten aus, nur Wohnblöcke etc. ohne Innenleben oder auch betretbar? 

Das Spiel ist ja leider voll instanziert, sind die unterschiedlichen Maps auch nochmal in Distrikten aufgeteilt oder kommt dort wenigstens ein wenig open world-Flair auf?

Wie groß sind die einzelnen Zonen/ Maps so ca?

Kommt tatsächlich MMOG-Flair rüber oder ist es doch eher ein Coop-Spiel? 

Welchen Eindruck habt ihr vom Umfang des Spiels? Die Veröffentlichung wurde schonmal verschoben und selbst Mitarbeiter ließen z.T. kein gutes Bild auf das Spiel fallen. Nun ist es aber auch noch nicht sooo lang her. Was steht alles auf Max-Level an?

Wird RP unterstützt? Emotes, Underground-Clubs, Basen für Supertruppen/ Gilden, Housing etc.?

Gibt es mehrere Kostümslots oder müsste ich tatsächlich Items für ein Superheldenoutfit, privates Outfit/ Inkognito + Variationen im Inventar mitschleppen?



Es gibt viele Parallelen zu Champions Online, vom Aufbau des Spiels bishin zu Inhalten und Gameplay. CO konnte mich selbst als Superhelden-Nerd nicht wirklich dauerhaft binden (was aber hauptsächlich am Fokus auf Dämonen liegt), daher sehe ich sowieso erstmal von einem blinden Kauf ab und wart auf eine Trial.


----------



## Tsukasu (7. Januar 2011)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Wieso spielst du es dann nicht einfach auf dem PC?
> Die Steuerung mit Maus ist einwandfrei. Wenn man nicht wüsste, dass es auch für Konsolensteuerung ausgelegt ist, würde man es jedenfalls nicht merken.
> 
> DCU zielt auf den amerikanischen Markt ab. Da interessiert doch nicht ob die WoW-Fanboyseite-Nummer-1 irgendwelche Inofs drüber postet oder eben (zum Glück) nicht. Für die Community kann es nur gut sein.
> ...




Ich brauchs nicht selbst zu haben,da ichs angezockt hab bei nen kumpel, zur info sowas wie beta gabs bei dem game nehmlich auch . Mir gehts eher ums Prinzieb, das ich einfach keine Monatlichen Gebühren zahle werde für ein game, das auf ps3 einfach läuft, wie ja eben auch schon jemand gesagt hatt, kostet das Grundspiel für ps3 allein schon recht viel. Naja bin gespannt wie lang sich das spiel auf dieseweis halten wird ^^. Wens f2p wird zock ich es bestimmt mal an, hab ja nicht gesagt das es scheisse ist . Das es auch für PC gibt, das is mir bewust .


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (7. Januar 2011)

@ Egooz

größtenteils nur Wohnblöcke. Es gibt aber Questgebäude die Betretbar sind, sowie Stützpunkte ( Schurken mehr Hintereingänge und clubs, Helden Polizeigebäude ). Aber es gibt leben auf der Strasse alá GTA.

" Vollinstanziert " hört sich nen bisserl hart an... Man kann es sich wie in WoW vorstellen, da kann man auch nicht von den östlichen Königreichen nach Kalimdor laufen/schwimmen... beide Kontinente sind also Instanziert wo sich hunderte Spieler tummeln können. So kann man es sich auch mit den 2 Städten in DC vorstellen. Also offene Instanzen wo man jeden treffen kann.

Die größe der Städte... sehr schwierig zu beschreiben. Sie sind schonmal sehr groß... alles was du auf den Städte Screenshots sehen kannst, kann man auch erreichen ( keine von den beiden Städten passt aber komplett auf ein Screenshot xD ) hier ein teil von Gotham City: Beispiel Screenshot. Metropolis ist ne Insel... also am Ende der Map ist der Strand mit Ozean.

Open PVP flair hast du auf PvP Servern. Also in der Beta war ständig was los.

RP... kommt in jedem MMO auf die Spieler drauf an. Underground clubs gibts für Bösewichte ( kleine Basen in den Städten ). Gildenhäuser oder Housing... glaube nicht, aber nicht sicher. Hab ich nicht nach gesucht oder dran gedacht.

Für jedes Rüstungsteil hat sogesehen einen Slot für sich. Das Styleequip muss man nicht rumschleppen, das skin wird automatisch gespeichert und du kannst das item verkaufen, sofern du es 1x angezogen hast. Auch sind es keine richtigen Slots... sondern du hast extra ein Kostümfenster du du rumbasteln kannst.

Ist mein erstes Superhelden MMO... die anderen sagten mir in videos etc. überhaupt nicht zu. Also hab ich da leider kein vergleich.


----------



## Starocotes (8. Januar 2011)

Ich habe CoH ne zeitlang gespielt und CO angetestet. Beide sind solide MMORPG's aber halt nach dem "alten" Prinzip. Bei DCUO kommt richtiges Superhelden-Feeling auf. Es ist actiongeladen, spannend und vor allem mal was anderes als der Einheitsbrei der einem jetzt auch wieder mit Rift angeboten wird. Was gut rüber kommt sind die voll vertonten Missionen und die damit verbundene Story, sehr viel besser gemacht als in herkömmlichen MMO's (mal von AoC abgesehen). 

Es bleibt anzuwarten wie es mit der Langzeitmotivation aussieht, aber ich denke das DCUO dieses Jahr sowas wie ein Geheimtipp wird.


Wer Interesse an ner Liga hat kann sich ja mal hier melden: http://de.dcu-online.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=41


----------



## Egooz (8. Januar 2011)

Moin Hathol, 

erstmal danke für die Infos. 


Zur Instanzierung: Also sind/ werden die Maps nicht nochmal in Distrikte/ Instanzen unterteilt? 

Beispiel: Gotham City als gesamte Map, mit Instanz 1-99, wo pro Instanz 300 Spieler aufgenommen werden. Wie in AoC, GW, Champions...

Ich liebe es ja in Städten richtig zu spielen und sie nicht als afk-Spot zu benutzen. Daher haben mir CoX und Champions (bedingt, da M-City nur Mid-Level Content war) gefallen und DC hat mit 2 Städten natürlich auch mein Interesse. 
Legt DCUO den Hauptspielinhalt von Anfang bis Ende *in *die Städte oder verlagert es sich recht schnell in Gebiete außerhalb. Wo die typischen halt Wüste, Dschungel, Mond etc. wären.

Wird es EU-Server geben oder gar internationale Server, wo sich alle tummeln?
Edit: Ok, nachdem es nichtmal eine CE für uns gibt, glaube ich, werden die EU-Spieler (auch aus gutem Grund) in den Hintergrund rücken. Selbst Amazon.de hat nichtmal einen PreOrder-Bonus abgekommen. Ansonsten hat Steam *Banes Giftinjektion *im Angebot. Wird das Spiel überhaupt auf deutsch erscheinen?


Eure Einschätzung: Ist es eher ein Spiel, wo man viele Alts anlegt oder sich eher auf einen Charakter konzentriert? In Bezug auf Spielinhalt.

Hach, ich bin und bleibe unentschlossen. CoX und CO haben allein mit dem Char-Editor groß gepunktet,der erstmal wieder erreicht werden will. Äußerst positiv: 2 Fraktionen, DC-Lizenz, könnte halt alles ganz cool sein/ werden.


Edit²: Hab die HP nochmal etwas genauer untersucht. Nur 3 Fortbewegungsarten...definitiv mau. Da bin ich von CO verwöhnt: Buddeln, Fliegen per Rocket Boots, Feuer oder Superkraft, Eisschollen, Stein ausm Boden stampfen, Akrobatik, Schwingen (wie Spiderman) etc.

Die Superkräfte decken sich im Prinzip. Wenn ich in CO z.B. "Munition" gewählt hab, gab es vom Rocket-Launcher bis zur Pistole nahezu alles mit extrem coolen Moves ala Equilibrium. Das kann man dann gut mit "Gadgets" für Gift-Buffs etc. paaren.
Beim Skillen also komplette Handlungsfreiheit.

Für Konsolen-Besitzer stell ichs mir interessanter vor, als für PC-Spieler. Auf Konsolen gibts jetzt nicht wirklich MMOGs...wobei ich vermute, dass sich auch DCUO ähnlich wie CoX und CO als Coop-Spiel einreihen wird.


----------



## Starocotes (8. Januar 2011)

Egooz schrieb:


> Moin Hathol,
> 
> erstmal danke für die Infos.
> 
> ...


Also ich habe da keine weitere instanzierung feststellen können.


Egooz schrieb:


> Ich liebe es ja in Städten richtig zu spielen und sie nicht als afk-Spot zu benutzen. Daher haben mir CoX und Champions (bedingt, da M-City nur Mid-Level Content war) gefallen und DC hat mit 2 Städten natürlich auch mein Interesse.
> Legt DCUO den Hauptspielinhalt von Anfang bis Ende *in *die Städte oder verlagert es sich recht schnell in Gebiete außerhalb. Wo die typischen halt Wüste, Dschungel, Mond etc. wären.


Bis Level 11 war alles in den Städten wenn auch einzelne Missionen in Gebäuden sind die dann extra Instanzen sind. Später gibt es dann auch Alerts in Blüdhaven, Area 51 oder Gorilla City, relativ einfache offene Flächen wären mir neu.


Egooz schrieb:


> Wird es EU-Server geben oder gar internationale Server, wo sich alle tummeln?
> Edit: Ok, nachdem es nichtmal eine CE für uns gibt, glaube ich, werden die EU-Spieler (auch aus gutem Grund) in den Hintergrund rücken. Selbst Amazon.de hat nichtmal einen PreOrder-Bonus abgekommen. Ansonsten hat Steam *Banes Giftinjektion *im Angebot. Wird das Spiel überhaupt auf deutsch erscheinen?


Es wird europäische Server geben und das Spiel wird komplett in Deutsch verfügbar sein. Das Amazon.de oder andere Shops keine Pre-Order Items anbieten liegt an diesen Shops und nicht an SOE. Ich denke das hier einfach kein großes Potential gesehen wird.


Egooz schrieb:


> Eure Einschätzung: Ist es eher ein Spiel, wo man viele Alts anlegt oder sich eher auf einen Charakter konzentriert? In Bezug auf Spielinhalt.


Der Spielinhalt lässt sich nach dem Intro und einer Einführungsmission mit allen Charakteren durchspielen. Einzige Ausnahme ist die Entscheidung Held / Schurke. Alledings spielen sich die Kräfte sehr unterschiedlich so das 2-3 Alts schon Sinn machen.


Egooz schrieb:


> Hach, ich bin und bleibe unentschlossen. CoX und CO haben allein mit dem Char-Editor groß gepunktet,der erstmal wieder erreicht werden will. Äußerst positiv: 2 Fraktionen, DC-Lizenz, könnte halt alles ganz cool sein/ werden.
> 
> 
> Edit²: Hab die HP nochmal etwas genauer untersucht. Nur 3 Fortbewegungsarten...definitiv mau. Da bin ich von CO verwöhnt: Buddeln, Fliegen per Rocket Boots, Feuer oder Superkraft, Eisschollen, Stein ausm Boden stampfen, Akrobatik, Schwingen (wie Spiderman) etc.


Dafür ist die Umsetzung schon toll. Ich habe CO angetestet und letztendlich war es "nur ein weiteres MMO". DCUO ist schon anders und sehr viel Actionreicher. Die Bewegungsarten haben auch alle eine Verbindung zu Superkräften sowie echte Auswirkung auf das Spielgeschehen.



Egooz schrieb:


> Die Superkräfte decken sich im Prinzip. Wenn ich in CO z.B. "Munition" gewählt hab, gab es vom Rocket-Launcher bis zur Pistole nahezu alles mit extrem coolen Moves ala Equilibrium. Das kann man dann gut mit "Gadgets" für Gift-Buffs etc. paaren.
> Beim Skillen also komplette Handlungsfreiheit.
> 
> Für Konsolen-Besitzer stell ichs mir interessanter vor, als für PC-Spieler. Auf Konsolen gibts jetzt nicht wirklich MMOGs...wobei ich vermute, dass sich auch DCUO ähnlich wie CoX und CO als Coop-Spiel einreihen wird.


Es spielt sich halt komplett anders. Kein Point & Click sondern direktes Spielen. Man kann das schlecht beschreiben und bisher haben alle die zunächst skeptisch waren nach 15 Minuten Spielen richtig Spass dran gefunden.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (8. Januar 2011)

überlege mir im moemnt das spiel zukaufen hatte aber leider nicht die möglichkeit die beta zutesten...was mich noch intressieren würde:

1. War in der Beta endgame Content spielbar? Gibt es dazu videos, infos, etc.?
2. Gibt es eine Heiler rolleund wird diese auch im PvP aktiv gebraucht?^^ habe in fast keinem video wirkliche heiler spielen sehen...infos zum Heilen würd ich also auch begrüßen 
3. Lässt sich zum jetzigen zeitpunkt etwas über das balancing im PvP sagen? Durch das Fliegen stelle ich mir Range Klassen im vorteil vor...? (denke da an Aion x.X)

Mfg,
Maga


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (8. Januar 2011)

In der Aktuellen Buffed Show 233 gibts ab Minute 13 noch zwei Soloinstanzen zu bewundern =)

Magaroth: 

Endgame inhalte waren nicht Spielbar.

Es gibt auch Heilfähigkeiten die natürlich immer gern gesehen sind. Aber nur rumstehen und Heilen, glaube nicht. Also was ich bisher gesehen habe Schaden der Heilung erzeugt. Vllt. hat da noch jemand genauere Infos =)

Balancing... schwer zu sagen. Also mir ist nichts Overpowered vorgekommen und nichts, was mist wäre zu spielen. Hier kommt es sehr auf den Spieler an. Wird sich erst später zeigen wenn es für die ganze Welt spielbar ist.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (8. Januar 2011)

Hathol1-2-3 schrieb:


> In der Aktuellen Buffed Show 233 gibts ab Minute 13 noch zwei Soloinstanzen zu bewundern =)
> 
> Magaroth:
> 
> ...



Danke für die schnellen Antworten , noch was: Das Spiel ist sicherlich auch mit Xbox360 controller am PC spielbar oder? hat da jemand erfahrungen?^^...


----------



## buhmmler (9. Januar 2011)

vielen dank für eure infos, die haben mir meine entscheidung sehr einfach gemacht ;-)


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (9. Januar 2011)

Hier hab ich ein Video gefunden zu einem Heiler in DC: Heiler Video  wenn man die leiste anguckt scheinen da genügend Heilfähigkeiten drin zu sein =)

Der im Video hat übrigens Naturzauber gewählt, was ganz lustig ist, da man sich in verschiedene Tiere verwandeln kann.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (9. Januar 2011)

also mich interessiert das spiel auch sehr

die frage ist halt, bringt es genügend endgame und inhalte für mehrere spieler, also raids inis ...

denn bissher habe ich nur ein mann inis gesehn.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (9. Januar 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> also mich interessiert das spiel auch sehr
> 
> die frage ist halt, bringt es genügend endgame und inhalte für mehrere spieler, also raids inis ...
> 
> denn bissher habe ich nur ein mann inis gesehn.


oben in meinem Beitrag ist ein Video zu einer 5ér instanz ( auch wenn nur 3 Spieler in dem Video drin sind ). In der Beta waren zwei 5ér testbar. Laut entwickler wird es auch raids, sowie weitere Inis geben.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (10. Januar 2011)

gerade einen schicken Beitrag gefunden in sachen kommende Spielinhalte: Klick  

kurz und knapp übersetzt: Von offizieller Seite heisst es, das es Monatlich updates in sachen Story geben wird. Alle 3 Monate neue Instanzen und Ingame Events.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (10. Januar 2011)

kommt das Spiel nun eig. am 12ten oder am 14ten herraus? in den weiten des internets lese ich am 14ten und auf buffed am 12ten, was ist denn nun richtig?


----------



## Micro_Cuts (10. Januar 2011)

also in den USA paar tage früher bei uns am 14ten


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (11. Januar 2011)

warum schreibt die buffed redaktion dann was anderes? http://www.buffed.de/DC-Universe-Online-PC-216467/News/DC-Universe-Online-Alarm-auf-Oolong-Island-fehlgeschlagene-Experimente-drehen-im-Video-durch-806941/
in dem berricht wie auch unten in den kommentaren...

Kann man DC universe in europa heute schon kaufen/spielen? Wenn nein, wann dann ?


----------



## Zotti (11. Januar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> warum schreibt die buffed redaktion dann was anderes? http://www.buffed.de...o-durch-806941/
> in dem berricht wie auch unten in den kommentaren...
> 
> Kann man DC universe in europa heute schon kaufen/spielen? Wenn nein, wann dann ?



hi.

über steam kannst du es kaufen und auch spielen!


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (11. Januar 2011)

Zotti schrieb:


> hi.
> 
> über steam kannst du es kaufen und auch spielen!



Ich danke dir für die schnelle antwort !


----------



## Micro_Cuts (11. Januar 2011)

so bei Steam kann man sich das spiel runterladen.

es ist auch auf deutsch, obwohl dort nur englisch steht. habe es selbst gerade installiert. nach der install muss man MMO typisch erstmal nochmal n mega patch laden xD

so is das mit dne MMOs 

noch ein paar neue infos: der erste monat is natürlich im kauf des spiels enthalten, ihr müsst aber um spielen zu können trotzdem ein abo abschließen (mind 1 monat). wie halt auch bei jedem anderen kostenpf. MMO


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (11. Januar 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> so bei Steam kann man sich das spiel runterladen.
> 
> es ist auch auf deutsch, obwohl dort nur englisch steht. habe es selbst gerade installiert. nach der install muss man MMO typisch erstmal nochmal n mega patch laden xD
> 
> so is das mit dne MMOs



Kommt man dann auch auf europäische server?


----------



## Micro_Cuts (11. Januar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Kommt man dann auch auf europäische server?



davon gehe ich stark aus den du musst beim launcher wählen zwischen "EU Servers" und "US Servers"

ich bin noch beim patchen ... also stellt euch shcon mal drauf ein nach der install erstmal viel laden zu müssen an patches xD


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (11. Januar 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> davon gehe ich stark aus den du musst beim launcher wählen zwischen "EU Servers" und "US Servers"
> 
> ich bin noch beim patchen ... also stellt euch shcon mal drauf ein nach der install erstmal viel laden zu müssen an patches xD



JOa ich werd den download über nacht laufen lassen *freu* .


----------



## Zotti (11. Januar 2011)

bin es auch gerade von steam am laden.. schlappe 13gb ^^
frage, braucht man einen station account?
dann kann ich mit de serial den schonmal zu meinem account hinzufügen.


----------



## Hunter12345 (11. Januar 2011)

Zotti schrieb:


> bin es auch gerade von steam am laden.. schlappe 13gb ^^
> frage, braucht man einen station account?
> dann kann ich mit de serial den schonmal zu meinem account hinzufügen.



Ja du brauchst einen Station Account.

Ich habe noch eine Frage: "Wird es nur europäische Server oder auch Deutsch/Englisch/Französische Server geben?"


----------



## Micro_Cuts (11. Januar 2011)

also ich spiele es gerade.

es gibt EU server und US server, also kein rein deutschen. mom gibt es 2 EU server. die sich unterscheiden in SvU und SgS, ich denke das eine is pvp und das andere pve aber weis net was welcher xD

sonst macht man am anfang erstmal so eine art tuturial bis man in die stadt kann.

dann gibts es verschiedenen skillbäume.

man bekommt auserdem für spez moves oder so heldentaten und punkte, was man mit den machne kann weis ich auch noch nicht.

xD

erstmal weiter zocken

ps: hab ne stunde nur beim erstellen des chars gebrauxcht man kann da sehr viel einstellen, farben auswählen usw.


----------



## Ogil (11. Januar 2011)

Ich wuerd ja auch gern spielen - aber nachdem Steam letzte Nacht einen ordentlichen PreLoad gemacht hat, patcht es nun trotzdem nochmal diverse Gigabyte an Daten. Und meine INet-Anbieter sind Super-Schurken die meinen Download nach einer bestimmten Menge waehrend der Hauptzeit drosseln.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (11. Januar 2011)

Wünsche allen viel Spaß beim zocken!! ich muss leider noch ein paar Tage warten bis ich es mir holen kann.

Würde mich auch über " Erst- Eindruck- Berichte " freuen =)


----------



## Micro_Cuts (11. Januar 2011)

also ich zocke auf dem pvp server Bloodstorm

versuche gerade heraus zu finden wie man im main channel chattet xD weis dat einer?


----------



## Zotti (11. Januar 2011)

bin gerade am patchen, und werde auch mal einen char auf dem pvp server erstellen.
wer lust hat mal mit mehreren zu spielen, der kann sich ja mal bei mir auf der seite umschauen siehe sig, habe auch einen ts3 server...
währe auch schön, wenn wir ein extra forum bekommen würden.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (12. Januar 2011)

so ein kleines update von mir zur spielmechanik

neben diversen fähigkeiten gibt es auch spez attacken die man ausführen kann durch z.b. 2 mal hintereinander klicken der rechten maustaste, oder halten der maustaste ... es ist also schon recht aktiongeladen.

ich dneke mir das auf höherem levle so nette bossfights entstehen.

und zu den skillbäumen, die sind schon sehr cool gemacht, ich z.b. kann wählen zwischen telekynese und illusion. das erstere macht wie ich das sehe eher schnellen dmg, und illusion hat so fähigkeiten zum gegner erschrecken, oder manipulieren. auserdem finden sich in den bäumen auch immer talente zum schwächen des gruppendamage. ganz lustig.

werde später mal ne heiler klasse testen.

ps. was auch sehr cool ist. wenn euch ein gedroppter gegenstand, z.b. handschuhe, kopf, brust ... nicht gefällt könnt ihr diesen ausblenden und dann wird der von euch zu beginn bei der charaktererstellung gewählte style angezeigt.


----------



## Dogar (12. Januar 2011)

Joa das ist mal ein super spiel, was auch noch spass macht.

Und ist glaube ich das erste mal wo ich ein MMO anfange was direkt zu 100 % Lokalisiert in DE is. (Jokers stimme is himmlisch)

Und dank den vielen möglichkeiten finde ich ist der Storybasierende wiederspielwert recht hoch. Jeder Mentor hat ja sogesehen seine andere story.
Aktuell Lvl ich nen Dual Pistol Technik freak unter Jokers "weisen" rat. 

Ich frag mich ob es später mal so grössere Moves gibt wie in Street Fighter 4 ^^


----------



## Seltsam (12. Januar 2011)

Bin auch mal sehr gespannt ob das Spiel was für mich ist. Nur diese 7,5gb die ich noch als Patch laden muss mindern meine laune.^^

Weiß nur nicht ob ich ein Held oder ein Schurke werden will, wobei es doch schon sehr interesant sein würde gegen Supermann un co. zu kämpfen.


----------



## Kevvulk (12. Januar 2011)

Tagchen,

habe mir nun auch mal DC online geholt. Bisher macht es mit meinen Schurken echt viel Spass (so als kleiner schüler von Lex XD).

Auch das Kampfsystem gefällt mir, endlich mal etwas anderes als diese typische 1,2 tasten drücken und zugucken. Man muss wirklich selber aktiv kämpfen und kann Combos aufbauen. finde ich super.

Warum gitbt es hier auf Buffed noch kein eigens Unterforum für das Spiel ? wäre übersichtlicher dann.

Suche z.b ne deutsche Schurkengilde. Aber mit den Ingame chat komme ich net klar, gewöhnungssache.

Mal gucken wie lange das Spiel mich halten kann.


----------



## Seltsam (12. Januar 2011)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Warum gitbt es hier auf Buffed noch kein eigens Unterforum für das Spiel ? wäre übersichtlicher dann.



Ich denke mal weil das marketing von DC Universe Online zu schlecht war und darum das allgemeinintresse noch zu schlecht.
Vieleicht erstellt Buffed noch ein Unterforum für DC wenn etwas mehr interesse für das Spiel besteht, als nur 1 Beitrag mit 39 antworten.

Noch 1gb und dann darf ich mir auch ein Schurken erstellen.


----------



## Kevvulk (12. Januar 2011)

Seltsam schrieb:


> Ich denke mal weil das marketing von DC Universe Online zu schlecht war und darum das allgemeinintresse noch zu schlecht.
> Vieleicht erstellt buffed noch ein unterforum für DC wenn etwas mehr interesse für das Spiel besteht als nur 1 Beitrag mit 39 antworten.
> 
> Noch 1gb und dann darf ich mir auch ein Schurken erstellen.



Stimmt. muss man einfach abwarten.

mein schurke ist auf den PvE server. PvP mag ich zwar, aber irgendwie habe ich das gefühl das ich auf den PvP server nicht dazu komme in ruhe zu questen (ist aber ja auch der sinn bei einem PvP server ^^)


----------



## Hunter12345 (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

sind die Server down? Oo


----------



## Seltsam (12. Januar 2011)

Wo du geschrieben hast, da waren sie nicht down.

Habe mir nun eine Schurkin mit den Namen Rote Seuche erstellt. Bis jetzt macht es mir spaß auf dem PvS Server, auch wenn ich schon öfter das Grass von unten sehen muste.^^


----------



## buhmmler (13. Januar 2011)

also schön das euch das spiel allen gefällt hier, ich bin aber schon etwas entäuscht muss ich sagen.
das kampfsystem ist echt einmalig, echt toll zu spielen usw. aber die quests. omg. da kann ich ja auch nen asia grind mmo zocken gehn.
bis jetzt kam nur irgendwie immer töte die, bring mir das, beschütz mir den. das wars.
da hilft auch die synchronisation mit den ganzen superhelden nicht viel (obwohl es viel zur atmosphäre beiträgt).
naja wie gesagt bin schon sehr enttäuscht.

ich werd mal weiter spielen und mal schaun villeicht macht ja der spätere content etwas her....


----------



## SilentJay (13. Januar 2011)

*wibbel**wibbel*
Will auch...Will auch...Will auch!

Leider kom ich erst am We dazu mich um das Spiel zu kümmern 

Da ich mich eh damit abgefunden hab, dass in MMO´s die Questevolution ausgesetzt hat...kann mich das nu auch net mehr abschrecken...


----------



## Magexe (13. Januar 2011)

Sers,
Ja ich bin auch bei den freaks...
Ich spiele aber nach langer überlegung nun docha uf dem pve server, da gestern abend das geganke angefangen hat....lvl 28+ in denstartgebieten...na GZ

Und ja ich spiele auf dem PvE Server einen Helden, also wenn wer ne nette Liga für mich hat bin i dabei ^^

@Buhmmler: Was erwartest du? Was sollte man sonst bei quests machen?
Es ist eben ein Superhelden mmo, was sollte deiner meinung nach Passieren? - In Comics gehts auch imemr darum das die bösen alles platt machen wollen (siehe quests) und die Helden alles beschützen (siehe quests).
Von daher war das zu erwarten...und ma ehrlich, was willste sonst machen o.O doof rum fliegen von a-->b-->c--->d quest fertig yippie?

Also da kämpf ich mich lieber bei quests durch die gegner bzw. mache auf dem weg die Solo instanzen mit, die doch sehr gut gestaltet sind (wenn doch mit manchen klassen wenn man nicht aufpasst ein kleines Hinderniss)


----------



## Kevvulk (13. Januar 2011)

Ich mal wieder,

habe nun lv 10 erreicht mit meinen schurken und muss sagen das es bisher echt spass macht. Ja die quests sind fast wie in den anderen MMOS aber im aufbau schon schicker und vorallem das Finale von den questreihen ist immer geil (gestern abend z.b durfte mein schurke in einer solo instanz gegen die Titans kämpfen, genial XD).

Nur blick ich das mit den Chat noch nicht ganz, gibt es kein ingamechat ?

Ausserdem würde ich mir mal eine deutsche Fanseite mit forum.

Dann könnte ich da vllt auch mal eine deutsche schurkengilde finden, da ich den ingamechat nicht sehen kann sehe ich auch nicht ob es gildenwerbung oder so gibt ^^


----------



## Ogil (13. Januar 2011)

Jo - die Quests sind halt 0815-Quests wie in jedem MMORPG. Was sollte es neben Toete/Sammel/Bringe/Begleite-Quests auch sonst geben? Dass viele Questreihen in Solo-Inis enden, wo man am Ende gegen Bosse kaempft finde ich gut - zumal die Bosskaempfe auch nicht nur Tank&Spank sind, sondern verschiedene Phasen haben, wo man schon aufpassen muss was man tut. Ich bin zumindest beim ersten Versuch erstmal gestorben, da ich keine Cola in der Schnellzugriffleiste hatte...

Das Chat-System is bissl sehr umstaendlich, ja. Wenn Du "o" drueckst bekommst Du das Chatfenster vergroessert und kannst dort tippen und auch weitere Chat-Tabs erstellen. Ich wuerde mir wuenschen, dass man die Schriftgroesse des Chats einstellen kann - im Moment ist die auf jeden Fall viel zu gross...


----------



## Kevvulk (13. Januar 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Jo - die Quests sind halt 0815-Quests wie in jedem MMORPG. Was sollte es neben Toete/Sammel/Bringe/Begleite-Quests auch sonst geben? Dass viele Questreihen in Solo-Inis enden, wo man am Ende gegen Bosse kaempft finde ich gut - zumal die Bosskaempfe auch nicht nur Tank&Spank sind, sondern verschiedene Phasen haben, wo man schon aufpassen muss was man tut. Ich bin zumindest beim ersten Versuch erstmal gestorben, da ich keine Cola in der Schnellzugriffleiste hatte...
> 
> Das Chat-System is bissl sehr umstaendlich, ja. Wenn Du "o" drueckst bekommst Du das Chatfenster vergroessert und kannst dort tippen und auch weitere Chat-Tabs erstellen. Ich wuerde mir wuenschen, dass man die Schriftgroesse des Chats einstellen kann - im Moment ist die auf jeden Fall viel zu gross...



Ok danke wegen dem Chat. probier ich heute abend aus.

Das mit den Bosskämpfen ist auch geil, auf bestimmten phasen usw achten. und das schon bei einem soloboss. Das die Heiltränke Cola sind ist auch irgendwie lustig XD


----------



## Werfloh (13. Januar 2011)

Hier ist übrigens ein deutsches Forum. Dort bilden sich derzeit auch erste Ligen  http://de.dcu-online.com/forums/index.php


----------



## buhmmler (13. Januar 2011)

Magexe schrieb:


> Von daher war das zu erwarten...und ma ehrlich, was willste sonst machen o.O doof rum fliegen von a-->b-->c--->d quest fertig yippie?



das machst du doch auch ^^??
naja stimmt schon. aber wenn ich da die quests vom wow addon sehe .... (jaja bin halt wow verwöhnt^^)

aber sonst finde ich das game auch genial


----------



## Yukionna (13. Januar 2011)

Habs mir auch bestellt...kommte erst SAAAMSTAG   

Nach bald sechs Jahren WoW und zwischen durch HdRO,brauche ich irgendwie ein anderes Erscheinungsbild auf meinen Monitor.
Also keine Orcsö,Zwerge,Elben,Elfen usw

Und was ich bis jetzt hier bei buffed,youtube etc so gesehen habe, wer weiß,vielleicht ist dieses Spiel
zumindest eine Überbrückung für mich, bis SWtoR erscheint oder sogar mehr vielleicht?

Wer weiß es,wer weiß es,wer weiß es.......


----------



## Tonkra (13. Januar 2011)

Und wieviele leute tummeln sich so auf dem server? gibt es deutsche server /europ./internationale ?

besser als champions online? champions online fand ich scheiße.. dann doch lieber CityOfHeroes.


gibt es pvp nur auf den pvp servern?


----------



## Ogil (13. Januar 2011)

Es gibt EU- und US-Server.

Im Vergleich zu Champions Online: Man hat halt die bekannten DC-Helden/Boesewichte und somit 2 Fraktionen und nicht nur "Wir sind alle strahlende Helden" wie bei CO. Ausserdem macht die Engine einen besseren Eindruck und das Kampfsystem ist direkter. CO hat dafuer vielleicht ein bissl mehr Auswahl bei der Chargestaltung gehabt - aber das ist auch bei DCU noch sehr anstaendig.

Es gibt sowas wie Schlachtfelder/PvP-Minigames auf allen Servern. Auf PvP-Servern kannst Du halt zusaetzlich ueberall in der freien Welt (d.h. nicht in Instanzen und z.B. Safe-Houses) von der gegnerischen Fraktion angegriffen werden.


----------



## Tonkra (13. Januar 2011)

CityOfHeroes ist sowieso besser als champions online.. da gab es auch 2 fraktionen später.


und spielen das spiel derzeit auch viele spieler? oder eher mittelmaß bis leer? spielt man mit den ps3 spielern auf gleichen servern?
dachte erst das erscheint ab morgen 14.01. wie bei amazon.de steht.. werds mir wohl auch mal zum testen holen


----------



## ensy (13. Januar 2011)

also ich habe heute meine version bekommen habe bei amazon und neckerman bestellt und amazon ist wie immer arsch langsam also bekommen die ihr spiel wieder zurück. das spiel habe ich installiert braucht ca 15gb. und dan noch 3gb patch ziehen mir fehlen noch ca 2gb. ich freue mich schon drauf batman zu verkloppen >:-)


----------



## Colt2008 (13. Januar 2011)

GIbs eigentlich auch Trail keys oder erst später ? wenn die server kurz vorm aussterben sind ^^


----------



## Lich Dragon (14. Januar 2011)

Youtube Video Die ersten 30 Min ungefair . Und nein ich bin extra nicht auf die Chargestaltung eingegangen weil ich da immer so lange brauche . Fazit bei 4 Chars und 10 Stunden gameplay: Macht Spaß. Hoffen wir mal das genug Content im Endgame gibt und regelmäßig neuer Content eingeführt wird .


----------



## Enrico300 (14. Januar 2011)

Tolles Video, dass Spiel scheint richtig gut zu sein.


----------



## Seltsam (14. Januar 2011)

Mir gefällt das Spiel bisher. Man muss aber dazu sage das der PvP nicht PvP im herkömmlichen sinne ist. Die Stadt ist eher ein riesiges BG. Das du mal 1 gegen 1 kämpfst ist fast ein Ding der unmöglichkeit.


----------



## dasraupe (14. Januar 2011)

Hey das Spiel sieht ganz interessant aus, so wie ich mitbekommen habe gibt es Buddy Keys für das Spiel. Da ich aber seit den letzten MMORPGs keins mehr kaufe ohne es getestet zu haben wollte ich fragen ob jemand einen Key über hat. Wenn ja würde ich mich über eine PM freuen


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Buddy key freuen ! will es umbedingt zocken, kann es mir aber erst am Ende des Monats leisten =( vllt. springt ja auch für denjenigen was raus wenn ich den Acc. dann erweiter.
MfG Hathi

Edit: Übrigens, wer nicht umbedingt ne Hülle braucht... bei D2D UK ( http://www.direct2drive.co.uk/ ) gibt es das Spiel für umgerechnet 35 Eur inkl. Freimonat. Der Amazon- Preis ist verdammt unverschämt ( 60 Eur !! ). Also wenn ihr Onlinebanking betreibt, ne Kreditkarte habt oder ein PayPal Konto könnt ihr schick was sparen =) Das Spiel ist auf Deutsch umstellbar.


----------



## Ogil (14. Januar 2011)

Wer das Spiel als Download kauft bekommt meines Wissens nach keinen Buddy-Key. Zumindest bei Steam gab es keinen dazu und bei D2D meines Wissens nach auch nicht.


----------



## Xarran (14. Januar 2011)

Hätte noch jemand einen Buddykey übrig?

Liest sich alles klasse über DCUO. Leider bin ich etwas Champions Online geschädigt und möchte nicht noch einmal blind in ein Superheldenspiel einsteigen.

Wäre nett,wenn irgendwo ein überflüssiger Key zu finden wäre


----------



## Apocalyptica (14. Januar 2011)

Lich schrieb:


> Youtube Video Die ersten 30 Min ungefair . Und nein ich bin extra nicht auf die Chargestaltung eingegangen weil ich da immer so lange brauche . Fazit bei 4 Chars und 10 Stunden gameplay: Macht Spaß. Hoffen wir mal das genug Content im Endgame gibt und regelmäßig neuer Content eingeführt wird .



argh !!!
ich hasse dich ^^

jetzt bin ich geil auf das game und überlege mir grade es über steam zu kaufen^^


----------



## Tonkra (15. Januar 2011)

kann man auch auf den pve servern pvp betreiben?


----------



## Ogil (15. Januar 2011)

Ja - man kann sich PvP flaggen (wie z.B. bei den PvE-Servern von WoW) um Open-World PvP zu betreiben und die Arena und all das gibt es freilich auch. 

Allerdings finde ich PvE-Server bei DCU ziemlich daneben. Wenn die Helden rumstehen und zugucken muessen wie die Schurken irgendwelchen Bloedsinn machen, kommt einfach kein Superhelden-Feeling auf. Da werd ich lieber ab und zu mal gegankt.


----------



## Sabrina22 (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo ihr,

Ich bin auch am überlegen das Spiel anzufangen, dennoch würde ich es erst gerne ausprobieren, sofern jemand noch so einen Buddy Key hat..her damit bitte *g* 

man könnte dann auch zusammen anfangen! 

Liebe Grüsse Sabi.


----------



## DarkDNS78 (15. Januar 2011)

Ich zogg das game seit Dienstag auf dem EU Server und muss sagen, ist echt Geil was die gemacht haben, na klar müssen noch einige Sachen verbessert werden, aber da bin ich guter Dinge da Sony genug Kohle hat und DC ne sehr starke Lizenz ist. Heute beim Einloggen erstma inne Warteschleife gekommen ^^ Was nicht schlimm ist und eher bedeuetet das sie wohl bald EU Server nachlegen werden.


----------



## Tonkra (15. Januar 2011)

wenn ich wüsste dass sich die 50-60 euro (happig) für das spiel lohnen würden würde ich es sofort holen^^


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (15. Januar 2011)

Yay, mein Bruderherz hat mir dcuo als vorzeitiges Geburtstagsgeschenk besorgt ( Box ) =) Allerdings finde ich nirgends nen Buddy Key.

@ Tonkra.. bisserl weiter oben hab ich geschrieben wo du es für 35 Eur bekommen kannst.


----------



## Löffel3000 (15. Januar 2011)

Ich und meine Freunde wollen möglicherweise mit dem Spiel anfangen, allerdings würden wir es erst gern testen, bevor wir es kaufen. 
Somit würden ich und meine 5 Freunde sehr über einen Buddy-Key freuen.
Mfg
Löffel3000


----------



## Lich Dragon (16. Januar 2011)

Löffel3000 schrieb:


> Ich und meine Freunde wollen möglicherweise mit dem Spiel anfangen, allerdings würden wir es erst gern testen, bevor wir es kaufen.
> Somit würden ich und meine 5 Freunde sehr über einen Buddy-Key freuen.
> Mfg
> Löffel3000



Gibt es glaub ich garkeine. Ich habe jedenfalls keine bekommen


----------



## Tonkra (17. Januar 2011)

Hathol1-2-3 schrieb:


> Yay, mein Bruderherz hat mir dcuo als vorzeitiges Geburtstagsgeschenk besorgt ( Box ) =) Allerdings finde ich nirgends nen Buddy Key.
> 
> @ Tonkra.. bisserl weiter oben hab ich geschrieben wo du es für 35 Eur bekommen kannst.



ich hab jetz die DE version im laden gekauft. naja und jetz gibs probs... never play shortly after release day ;D ^^


----------



## ensy (17. Januar 2011)

ich würde keinem einen pvp server raten!!!! ich habe bis level 12 dort gespielt und ab level 10 fing es an das man ab und zu mal ein level 30 vorbei schaute und alles umnukte.... und mit level 12 ist das questen unmöglich!!!! es gibt kein schutz oder irgendwelche buffs das einen gegen highlevler schützt das wird natürlich ausgenutzt und die questzonnen besetzt..... so laufen da 2-3 30'er rum und knallen alles weg was rot ist und meistens ist es mainquests wo man machen muss!!! also es gibt wirklich keine massnahme gegen dieses vorgehen und man ist zweifellos ausgeliefert abhauen ist auch nicht möglich man wird gestunt ohne ende und machen sich einen spass draus das man 5min. verfolgt wir und immer wieder gestunt.

deshalb habe ich neuen char. erstellt auf pve server wo man in ruhe spielen kann und wen man pvp machen will eben in arena oder bg gehen kann oder sich flaggen für pvp......


----------



## Ogil (17. Januar 2011)

"Helden gegen Schurken" ist Kernidee des Spiels und PvE-Server heisst da, dass die Helden den Schurken bei ihren fiesen Taten zugucken und diese ungestraft davon kommen. Ziemlich sinnlos. Und garantiert nur was fuer die flauschigsten Carebears.

Klar wird man oefters mal umgehauen - aber man ist erstens schnell wieder im Spiel und zweitens ist es nicht so, dass man sich nicht wehren koennte. Klar bekommt man als Lvl10er einen Lvl30er nicht allein klein - wenn sich aber 3 Mitspieler im gleichen Levelbereich auf ihn stuerzen schon. Und irgendwie ist das schon spannend.

Viel schlimmer ist da, dass einem OpenWorld-PvP nix bringt. Nichtmal Statistiken gibt es, wo man sieht von wem man besiegt wurde bzw. wen man besiegt hat oder wo man sowas wie seinen Kill-Death-Ratio einsehen kann. Hoffe da aendert sich noch was.


----------



## hansknall (17. Januar 2011)

moin moin,

also ich habs mir auch am samstag geholt und gestern den ganzen tach gezoggt, und muss sagen das ich wirklich sehr überrascht bin....pooooooooositiv
ich spiele seit ca. 5 jahre wow und kanns echt nicht mehr sehen, habe hdro,aion,age of conan, warhammer getestet aber keins war nach meiner meinung 
besser als wow bzw. so gut das ich umgestiegen wäre.....
und jetzt kommt aufeinmal so hammer game raus , also ich sags euch, es macht einfach soviel spass, aktion puuur, die stadt ist sehr schön gestaltet, die animationen der charakter sind der oberhammer,
die bewegungen sind einfach so wie man es sich wünscht oder wie ich es mir zumindest wünschen würde....


ich hätt da nur ne frage, ich bin auf dem server bloodstorm, ist es wirklich ein eu server ? weil dort nur englisch gelabert wird ?

lg

hänsi


----------



## Satus (17. Januar 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> (...)Viel schlimmer ist da, dass einem OpenWorld-PvP nix bringt. Nichtmal Statistiken gibt es, wo man sieht von wem man besiegt wurde bzw. wen man besiegt hat oder wo man sowas wie seinen Kill-Death-Ratio einsehen kann. Hoffe da aendert sich noch was.



Das fehlt mir auch noch. Trotzdem ist das Game eine Überraschung. Hatte schon lange nicht mehr soviel Spaß in einem MMO...


----------



## Egooz (17. Januar 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist da, dass einem OpenWorld-PvP *nix bringt*.


Moment....mir bringt es.....hach wie heißt das nochmal........achja, Spaß. 
Das ist für mich zumindest der Sinn von einem Spiel.



Ogil schrieb:


> Nichtmal Statistiken gibt es, wo man sieht von wem man besiegt wurde bzw. wen man besiegt hat oder wo man sowas wie seinen Kill-Death-Ratio einsehen kann. Hoffe da aendert sich noch was.


Und das ist auch gut so. Punkte, Auswertungen etc. sieht man in der Arena, da gehört sowas auch hin...zumindest hat sich dort sowas eingebürgert.

Wer ohne Ratings und Belohnungen keinen Spaß haben kann, sollte wohl doch lieber Shooter spielen. Da hat man i.d.R. gut ausbalanciertes PvP, wo jeder Kram dokumentiert wird.


----------



## Lich Dragon (17. Januar 2011)

Also Ich hab heute mit meinem Lvl 11er nen lvl 23er besiegt. Also unmöglich ist das nicht.^^


----------



## Ogil (17. Januar 2011)

Natuerlich bringt es Spass sonst wuerde ich es nicht machen - trotzdem haette ich gern wenigstens ein paar Infos wer mich umgehauen hat bzw. wen ich umgehauen habe. Vielleicht sogar die Moeglichkeit einen Erzwidersacher festzulegen. Ich finde das Open-World-PvP sollte der Schwerpunkt sein und nicht irgendwelche albernen Arena-Minigames. Von daher haette ich es eben gern, wenn dem auch etwas mehr Bedeutung zukommen wuerde.


----------



## Egooz (17. Januar 2011)

Open PvP als einer der Kerninhalte/ Schwerpunkte eines MMOGs (ich sträube mich bei DCUO weiterhin die Bezeichnung MMOG zu verwenden) fällt Entwicklern schwer. 

Besonders in Spielen mit nur 2 Fraktionen geht es i.d.R. über kurz oder lang in die Hose. Das haben wir ja nun an zig MMOGs sehen dürfen. Sobald es über solche Inhalte etwas zu holen gibt, denken sich Spieler die blödesten Wege zum Erfolg aus. Ich finds verständlich und ok, dass diesen Problemen in DC einfach aus dem Weg gegangen wird.
Open PvP ist hier ein ähnlicher Inhalt wie RP. Alles kann, nichts muss....ohne Items und co auslassen zu müssen.

Ich bin froh, dass es überhaupt PvP außerhalb von Arenen gibt. In Champions Online hat es mir gefehlt und in Superhelden-Spielen gehört es für mich einfach dazu.


----------



## Lich Dragon (17. Januar 2011)

Egooz schrieb:


> Open PvP als einer der Kerninhalte/ Schwerpunkte eines MMOGs (ich sträube mich bei DCUO weiterhin die Bezeichnung MMOG zu verwenden) fällt Entwicklern schwer.
> 
> Besonders in Spielen mit nur 2 Fraktionen geht es i.d.R. über kurz oder lang in die Hose. Das haben wir ja nun an zig MMOGs sehen dürfen. Sobald es über solche Inhalte etwas zu holen gibt, denken sich Spieler die blödesten Wege zum Erfolg aus. Ich finds verständlich und ok, dass diesen Problemen in DC einfach aus dem Weg gegangen wird.
> Open PvP ist hier ein ähnlicher Inhalt wie RP. Alles kann, nichts muss....ohne Items und co auslassen zu müssen.
> ...



DCUO ist ein MMO  Naja jedenfalls gibt es neben diesen Helden Arenas auch Normale PvP Schlachtfelder ( Das erste ist Australien mit 8vs8) Und da sie ja behauptet haben jeden Monat neuen Content zu bringen kann das ja alles noch kommen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Januar 2011)

Hathol1-2-3 schrieb:


> Edit: Übrigens, wer nicht umbedingt ne Hülle braucht... bei D2D UK ( http://www.direct2drive.co.uk/ ) gibt es das Spiel für umgerechnet 35 Eur inkl. Freimonat. Der Amazon- Preis ist verdammt unverschämt ( 60 Eur !! ). Also wenn ihr Onlinebanking betreibt, ne Kreditkarte habt oder ein PayPal Konto könnt ihr schick was sparen =) Das Spiel ist auf Deutsch umstellbar.



Wie seriös ist den die Seite, gibt so eine ähnliche Seite auf der ich einige Games gekauft habe und hatte ein gutes Jahr danach eine Anzeige wegen Computerbetrug von der Kripo am Hals, da die ganzen Keys über gehackte T-Mobile Konten ergaunert wurden... 

Würde mich übrigens auch sehr über einen Trial Key freuen.


----------



## Egooz (17. Januar 2011)

Lich schrieb:


> DCUO ist ein MMO  Naja jedenfalls gibt es neben diesen Helden Arenas auch Normale PvP Schlachtfelder ( Das erste ist Australien mit 8vs8)


Je mehr Instanzierungen zum Einsatz kommen, umso mehr wird aus einem MMOG ein Coop-Spiel.

DCUO hat einfach nur Maps, keine wirklich zusammenhängende Welt. Es stört mich in DCUO nun nicht wirklich und mittlerweile wird jedes Spiel, was Online gespielt werden kann MMOG betitelt. 





Lich schrieb:


> Und da sie ja behauptet haben jeden Monat neuen Content zu bringen kann das ja alles noch kommen



SOE ist beim Patchen eigentlich sehr fleißig. Siehe Everquest und SWG. Wenn sie ein ähnliches Tempo bei DC anstreben und schaffen, würd mich das freuen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (17. Januar 2011)

Lich schrieb:


> DCUO ist ein MMO  Naja jedenfalls gibt es neben diesen Helden Arenas auch Normale PvP Schlachtfelder ( Das erste ist Australien mit 8vs8) Und da sie ja behauptet haben jeden Monat neuen Content zu bringen kann das ja alles noch kommen



Und auf pvP servern mit Open PvP ist an jeder ecke ein kleines pvp scharmützel..


----------



## Ogil (17. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wie seriös ist den die Seite, gibt so eine ähnliche Seite auf der ich einige Games gekauft habe und hatte ein gutes Jahr danach eine Anzeige wegen Computerbetrug von der Kripo am Hals, da die ganzen Keys über gehackte T-Mobile Konten ergaunert wurden...



Direct2Drive ist eine Downloadplattform wie Steam und keine "Billig-billig! Keys, gaaanz gunstig!"-Seite die mit Games vom Schwarzmarkt dealt. Hab da schon oefter ohne Probleme gekauft. Das Spiel da ist ja auch nicht besonders billig - hier im UK kosten Games immer so viel.

PS: Und ob man das Spiel nun Online-Actiongame oder MMOG nennt ist doch Kruemelkackerei...


----------



## X-TR€M€ (17. Januar 2011)

Öhm... was bitte bedeutet "WELT ABGESTELLT!" ?

Bin gerade rausgeflogen und dann dauerte das landen der Charakterliste (wartet auf Charakterliste) gute 10 Minuten. Jetzt kann ich meinen (einzigen) Char wieder betrachten, wenn ich aber auf "SPIELEN" klicke, dann kommt nur ein Ton und das war´s.
Unter der Char-Beschreibung steht eben das "WELT ABGESTELLT!".

Ist das die Bezeichnung dafür, dass der Server gerade offline ist? Auf der DC-Seite steht nichts davon...


Danke für ´ne Antwort schonmal...

EDIT:
"We will have a brief downtime to restart the EU PC servers starting at 12PM PST. The game should be available shortly after the restart takes place."

Wissen heisst wissen wo es steht... Trotzdem stimmt die Zeit nicht. (könnten ruhig ein wenig darauf achten, wer Sommer/Winterzeiten hat.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Januar 2011)

Alles klar, danke dir. Aber ich denke du verstehst es das ich nach meiner Erfahrung ein bisschen vorsichtiger mit solchen Seiten bin. *g*


Mal ein paar Fragen zum Spiel:
Wie weit kann das Aussehen/Kostüm nach erstellen noch verändert werden?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit umzuskillen? Also zB von Bogen zu Hammer? Oder von Feuer zu Eis? Reisetalente kann man ja glaub ich nicht mehr ändern soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe.
Gibt es sowas wie einen deutschen Chatkanal?
Auch wenn ich es mir nicht wirklich vorstellen kann, gibt es eine Funktion um von Bösewicht zu den Guten zu wechseln?
Und vorallem, auf welchem Server treiben sich die Leute hier aus dem Forum herum?


----------



## Mäuserich (18. Januar 2011)

Mich interessiert das Spiel ziemlich und ich würde gerne mal ne Runde reinschnuppern.

Gibt es eine Trial-Version bzw. falls es eine gibt hat jemand einen Key dafür über?


----------



## AemJaY (18. Januar 2011)

So Ihr Säcke, ich hoffe Ihr seid zufrieden! Ich hab mir das Spiel nun Bestellt. Sobald ich s hab, werd ich das hier bekannt geben.
Werde dann ein Livestream haben auf meinem own3d.tv Stream! Werde das bekannt geben,
da könnt Ihr mir dann zuschauen wie ich mein Char lvl und so 


SEID IHR NUN ZUFRIEDEN!
Ich kauf doch wieder n bezahl MMO!!!!!!


----------



## cfxxl (18. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Fragen zum Spiel:
> Wie weit kann das Aussehen/Kostüm nach erstellen noch verändert werden?


Du kannst dein Kostüm quasi aus allen aus allen aus allem zusammenstellen, was du jemals angezogen hattest, unabhängig davon, was du tatsächlich grade trägst. Du kannst jederzeit die Farben von Kostüm/Haut/Haaren ändern. Und ich glaube es gibt auch eine Möglichkeit die Frisur anzupassen.



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit umzuskillen? Also zB von Bogen zu Hammer? Oder von Feuer zu Eis? Reisetalente kann man ja glaub ich nicht mehr ändern soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe.


 Ab Lvl. 10 kannst du auch Fertigkeiten-Punkte in andere Waffenarten stecken und diese dann auch nutzen. Von Feuer auf z.B. Eis geht nicht. Gegen Geld kannst du aber deine Verteilten Fertigkeiten- und Macht-Punkte zurücksetzen.



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas wie einen deutschen Chatkanal?


 nein, es gibt zumindest bisher keine Unterstützung für User-Channel. Verbessrungen am Chat-System wurden aber schon angekündigt.



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich es mir nicht wirklich vorstellen kann, gibt es eine Funktion um von Bösewicht zu den Guten zu wechseln?


 geht nicht.



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Und vorallem, auf welchem Server treiben sich die Leute hier aus dem Forum herum?


 kann nur für mich sprechen: Ich bin auf Reality Lost(PvE)


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (18. Januar 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Klar wird man oefters mal umgehauen - aber man ist erstens schnell wieder im Spiel und zweitens ist es nicht so, dass man sich nicht wehren koennte. Klar bekommt man als Lvl10er einen Lvl30er nicht allein klein - wenn sich aber 3 Mitspieler im gleichen Levelbereich auf ihn stuerzen schon. Und irgendwie ist das schon spannend.
> 
> Viel schlimmer ist da, dass einem OpenWorld-PvP nix bringt. Nichtmal Statistiken gibt es, wo man sieht von wem man besiegt wurde bzw. wen man besiegt hat oder wo man sowas wie seinen Kill-Death-Ratio einsehen kann. Hoffe da aendert sich noch was.



Ich kann mich in DCU durchaus gegen gegner wehren die 10 lvl über mir sind....ist nicht so wie in anderen MMOs.
Die idee mit K/D ratio ist der schlimmste fail den man jemals in der geschichte von MMORPGs eingeführt hat...gibt genug beispiele wo so ein simples feature das komplette PvP zerstört hat. Schau dir nur mal AoC an...traurig was so eine simple funktion aus PvP machen kann...eine pvp-KILL anzeige macht sinn, eine pvp-DEATh Anzeige macht keinen sinn und ist kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Lich Dragon (18. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auf dem Server Bloodstorm oder wie der nochmal heißt^^. Also der PvP server.


----------



## Xarran (18. Januar 2011)

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass in naher Zukunft eine Trial Version rauskommt oder mal Buddy Keys o.ä. verlost werden.

Das Marketing für DCUO war ja schon so gut wie nicht vorhanden. 

Hätte es mir schon längst gekauft, bin aber etwas skeptisch, weil die Umgebungsvariablen in Sachen Werbung,Community-Sites und Infos schon sehr stark an Champions Online erinnern.
Und das Spiel war leider der Fehlkauf schlechthin. Trotz Superhelden-Setting 

Wenn also jemand einen Tipp hat wie man DCUO mal antesten könnte....ich wäre sehr erfreut


----------



## Doomsta (18. Januar 2011)

Ich war anfangs auch skeptisch aber jetzt liebe ich das spiel.man merkt ihm deutlich an das es grade erst released wurde, viel wirkt noch unschön und ungeschliffen aber das grundlegende gameplay ist so erfrischend neu im MMORPG genre dass man sofort drauf hängen bleibt und es tierisch spaß macht.


----------



## sumtimes (18. Januar 2011)

hallo,
hab eine kurze frage zu den bezahlmöglichkeiten:
wenn ich mir das spiel (z.b. von hier http://www.dlgamer.de/spiele_download_und_kaufen-dc_universe_online-download-p-8555.html ) kaufe, brauche ich zwingend eine kreditkarte um es aktivieren/spielen zu können?
gibt es eine möglichkeit die monatlichegebühr über bankeinzug zu zahlen oder gehen nur kreditkarten/soe game cards?
danke


----------



## Lich Dragon (18. Januar 2011)

sumtimes schrieb:


> hallo,
> hab eine kurze frage zu den bezahlmöglichkeiten:
> wenn ich mir das spiel (z.b. von hier http://www.dlgamer.d...oad-p-8555.html ) kaufe, brauche ich zwingend eine kreditkarte um es aktivieren/spielen zu können?
> gibt es eine möglichkeit die monatlichegebühr über bankeinzug zu zahlen oder gehen nur kreditkarten/soe game cards?
> danke



Also die Abogebühren kannst du auch per Überweisung machen. So hab ich das eingerichtet.


----------



## Egooz (18. Januar 2011)

Xarran schrieb:


> Das Marketing für DCUO war ja schon so gut wie nicht vorhanden.
> 
> Hätte es mir schon längst gekauft, bin aber etwas skeptisch, weil die Umgebungsvariablen in Sachen Werbung,Community-Sites und Infos schon sehr stark an Champions Online erinnern.
> Und das Spiel war leider der Fehlkauf schlechthin. Trotz Superhelden-Setting



Marketing gibts schon, nur nicht in EU. Für uns gab es leider auch keine Collectors Edition, PreOrder-Bonus nur bei Steam etc.

SOE ist sich aber auch bewusst, dass das Setting die EU-Spieler nur temporär ansprechen wird. 

Und CO war schon cool, schöne Vielfalt etc...., aber mich spricht der Fokus Dämonen nicht an.


----------



## Tonkra (18. Januar 2011)

Meine Chars übrigens:

Von Links nach Rechts

ColdSilfur , QueenOfSpades (Pik-Dame), Toxaphene (wollte sie eigtl. foxglove (fingerhut) nennen, war aber schon vergeben..)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Egooz schrieb:


> Und CO war schon cool, schöne Vielfalt etc...., aber mich spricht der Fokus Dämonen nicht an.



Kommt ja auch darauf an, welchen mentor du wählst.. als ich für superman in metropolis gespielt habe, hatte ich es mit doofen menschenaffen zu tun, mit meiner schurkin Toxaphene und Circes(?) als mentorin hatte ich dieses dämonenthema. Mit meiner Pik-Dame und den joker als mentor war ich in gotham city (was mir wesentlich mehr zusagte) und habe zu anfang gegen polizisten und swat teams gekämpft und ganover befreit.
mit dem Mentor und vor allem der stadt wählst du auch die story schiene.



mich stört eher, dass ich kaum zugang zu gruppen finde... bei CityOfHeros war das besser gelöst, man konnte quests teilen (hier auch?) die instanzen richteten sich vom schwierigkeitsgrad nach der anzahl/level der spieler...
Ein paar screens hierzu aus *CityOfHeros (welches schon sehr alt ist^) *und DCU im übrigen ZIEMLICH ähnlich ist^

*
CityOfHeros* zum VERGLEICH




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich weiß nicht, ob es diese instanzenkämpfe auch in DC Universe Online gibt, aber diese vermisse ich noch..
gruppenbildung in CoH ging wesentlich fixer.


----------



## Lich Dragon (19. Januar 2011)

Ab Lvl 9 kommt die erste Instanz über ein Suchtool (Area 51). Die heißen dort Warnmeldungen und ab lvl 30 kommen dan auch Raids.


----------



## Egooz (19. Januar 2011)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Kommt ja auch darauf an, welchen mentor du wählst.. als ich für superman in metropolis gespielt habe, hatte ich es mit doofen menschenaffen zu tun, mit meiner schurkin Toxaphene und Circes(?) als mentorin hatte ich dieses dämonenthema. Mit meiner Pik-Dame und den joker als mentor war ich in gotham city (was mir wesentlich mehr zusagte) und habe zu anfang gegen polizisten und swat teams gekämpft und ganover befreit.
> mit dem Mentor und vor allem der stadt wählst du auch die story schiene.


Der Schwerpunkt auf Dämonen war in Bezug auf Champions Online gemeint, zumindest was die Patches angeht. Das ist auf Dauer nicht mein Ding.

Ich queste gerade für Batman in Gotham, ich komm ehrlich gesagt aber nicht weit. Im Moment habe ich abends vielleicht 2 Stunden zum Spielen und da wird i.d.R. am Spawnpunkt, vor dem Polizeirevier gecamped (Busse reinwerfen, Feuer-AE zünden wodurch alle LowLvl instant k.o. sind etc.). Die Questspots kann ich solo, zumindest zur Hauptspielzeit eh knicken. Gefühlt treff ich im PvP auch nur auf Feuer + X. 




Tonkra schrieb:


> mich stört eher, dass ich kaum zugang zu gruppen finde... bei CityOfHeros war das besser gelöst, man konnte quests teilen (hier auch?) die instanzen richteten sich vom schwierigkeitsgrad nach der anzahl/level der spieler...


PUGs scheinen mir auch nicht gerade Trend zu sein. 

Liegt denke ich auch an der Sprachbarriere und dem komischen Chat. Aber selbst wenn der Chat umgebaut wird, rechne ich nicht mit vielen PUGs.


----------



## Karvon (19. Januar 2011)

hm..ist DC mit Champions Online vergleichbar im Sinne von Charakterentwicklung, Items, PvE? Oder ist das ganz was andres?

Mfg


----------



## Egooz (19. Januar 2011)

DC UO legt ähnlich wie WoW, Lotro und co wert auf ein Itemsystem. Items waren in CO eher passives Beiwerk.

Das ist auch der Grund, warum der Charaktereditor im Vergleich zu CoX und CO den Kürzeren zieht. Man kann sich einen netten Charakter basteln, optisch gehts aber erst nach und nach los, sobald die Items ins Inventar kommen. 
Die bisher gefundenen Skins werden alle in einem extra Menü gespeichert und somit lassen sich immer wieder neue Kombinationen austesten. Es ist nicht möglich, z.B. Handschuhe, Schultern etc. unterschiedlich zu designen.

In CO hatte man ja, ähnlich wie in Lotro feste Design-Slots, die mir auch echt besser gefallen, da so ein schneller Wechsel der Situation entsprechend möglich ist.

Items gibts in den gängigen Qualitäten, in den gängigen Slots.

Das PvE ähnelt CO, die Quests sind in DC aber vertont (z.B. Batman > Synchronsprecher von Christian Bale), dennoch Standartkost. Machen aber dank des Kampfsystems, den bekannten Gegnern, der Vertonung und Zwischensequenzen Spaß.

PvP ist in DC umfangreicher: Open PvP, PvP als "normaler" Held und als Legende, also Robin, Batman etc.

Zum Kampfsystem schaust du dir einfach mal Videos an, nur so viel: Man muss grob Zielen, Kombosystem (etwas umständlich manchmal bei z.B. 4 x Hold).

In CO ist die Charaktergestaltung freier und für mich somit spannender. In CO sind die Reisefähigkeiten wesentlich vielfältiger.

Wie in CO gibt es im Prinzip nur Maps, aber nicht in Distrikte unterteilt, da es hier einzelne Server gibt. Internationales Gameplay, sprich Englischkenntnisse wären von Vorteil.
RP-Möglichkeiten durch Clubs, Kneipen etc. waren in CO besser bzw. überhaupt gegeben. 


Bei einigen Spielelementen hat SOE von Cryptic gelernt, bei gewissen Dingen ist Cryptic einfach detailverliebter.

Um dauerhaft Spaß zu haben, sollte man, wie schon bei CoX/ CO Comic-"Nerd" sein. Dann sieht man über einige Dinge hinweg und kann sich in bekannten Szenarien austoben. MMO-Hopper werden evtl. schneller weiterziehen, als eingeplant.


----------



## Karvon (19. Januar 2011)

Ja danke für die ausführliche antwort aber ich hab in co schon etliche dinhr schmerzlich vermisst und bin mir sicher, diese features auch in dc nicht zu finden....

Richtig böse sein....überfälle usw
Richtige items, attribute die sinn machen
ein überragendes gameplay

usw..

Mfg


----------



## ensy (19. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe DC Online einfach mal als Zeitvertreib gekauft bis Rift Online rauskommt. Aber ich bin wirklich überrascht wiviel Liebe in dem Spiel steckt jedes Quest ist vertont es gibt viele verschiedene Hauptquestreihe jeder der Mentoren verfolgt ein anderes Ziel einfach TOLL. Nach jeder Instanz gibt es wirklich tolle Szenen wo den schluss der Instanz erzählt, ich denke DC hat neue Maßstäbe gesetzt was die Hauptgeschichte angeht und allgemeine Quests!!! 
Das Kampfsystem kann man drüber streiten, es ist aber offensichtlich das man sein eigenes Kampfsystem Skillen muss. So ist dieses "Itemabhängigkeit" nicht so arg im Vordergrund wie bei vielen anderen MMO's. Ansonsten bemängele ich auf schärfste dieses open PvP auf den PvP Servern, ich habe nichts dagegen wen sich 100 Leute sich die Köpfen anhauen. Ich habe aber etwas dagegen wen irgendwelche dumme Kids die Questgebiete campen und 4x 30'er auf einen level 12'er draufgehen das hat nichts mehr mit open PvP zutun sondern kein überlegtes Kampfsystem auf den PvP Server. Vorallem bringen diese Kämpfe zur Zeit absolut nichts ausser man klaut die Zeit von den anderen Spieler.


Das ist meine Meinung zu DC online!!!


----------



## Egooz (20. Januar 2011)

Karvon schrieb:


> Ja danke für die ausführliche antwort aber ich hab in co schon etliche dinhr schmerzlich vermisst und bin mir sicher, diese features auch in dc nicht zu finden....
> 
> Richtig böse sein....überfälle usw
> Richtige items, attribute die sinn machen
> ...


Richtig böse sein....naja, du kannst in DC UO nun keine Kinder schänden und Frauen vergewaltigen. Was "böse" im DC Universium bedeutet wird in Comics deutlich. In diesem Spiel gibt es keine Steigerung zu den Comics.
Richtige Items und Stats gibt es. Hier verhält es sich wie in gängigen Fantasy-MMOGs.

"Überragendes Gameplay" lässt sich schnell als Forderung schreiben, damit kann aber keiner etwas anfangen. Was ist dafür denn der Maßstab? Ich tippe mal auf WoW?





ensy schrieb:


> Ich habe aber etwas dagegen wen irgendwelche dumme Kids die Questgebiete campen und 4x 30'er auf einen level 12'er draufgehen das hat nichts mehr mit open PvP zutun sondern kein überlegtes Kampfsystem auf den PvP Server. Vorallem bringen diese Kämpfe zur Zeit absolut nichts ausser man klaut die Zeit von den anderen Spieler.



Ging mir gestern genauso, ist aber seit es MMOGs gibt nichts Neues im open PvP. Gestern wurden wir geganked ohne Ende, heute gibt es richtig gute Kämpfe *und *ein Vorankommen im Questen.

Man muss sich im Chat einfach mal melden, dann kommen i.d.R. auch recht fix Spieler zur Unterstützung. 

Und ja, open PvP "bringt euch nichts", da Spaß ja nicht als Belohnung reicht, wäre es wohl eine Überlegung wert auf einem PvE-Server zu spielen. Auch wenn das nicht mehr viel mit Hero vs Villian zu tun hat.
Open PvP kann immer nerven, aber auch total Spaß machen und spannend sein. Das ist halt stark von den jeweiligen Spielern abhängig.


----------



## Karvon (20. Januar 2011)

ja seis drum, ich habs mir eben gekauft und installier es grad..hab bis jetzt jedes MMO getestet...werde auch hier keine ausnahme machen, klingt auf jedenfall besser als CO UND solang es nicht von Cryptic ist..soll es mir recht sein, das setting ist allerdings der hammer und batman und Co war kaufgrund genug...wennns mir nicht gefällt muss ichs ja nicht weiter spielen =)

danke für eure antworten!

Mfg


muss ich das erst abbonieren um die 30 tage free zu erhlten?...Wenn ja, dann steht dort dass es knapp 28 euro kosten soll....ich verteh das nicht...würde mich über rasche antworten freuen!


----------



## BaddaBumm (20. Januar 2011)

Karvon schrieb:


> muss ich das erst abbonieren um die 30 tage free zu erhlten?...Wenn ja, dann steht dort dass es knapp 28 euro kosten soll....ich verteh das nicht...würde mich über rasche antworten freuen!



Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein.^^

Nen SOE-Account hast du ja? Falls nicht, anlegen.

Key eingeben, danach auf abonieren und per Lastschrift einfach deine Bankdaten hinterlegen. Dann und nur dann, bekommst du deine 30 freien Tage und dein Konto ist sofort spielbar.

Es wird nix abgebucht, bis deine 30 freien Tage um sind. Gefällt dir das Spiel nicht oder du rettest lieber Delphine oder den Regenwald mit dem Geld, dann kündigst du einfach 1 Tag vorher.

1 Monat = 12.99 Euro


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (20. Januar 2011)

Karvon schrieb:


> muss ich das erst abbonieren um die 30 tage free zu erhlten?...Wenn ja, dann steht dort dass es knapp 28 euro kosten soll....ich verteh das nicht...würde mich über rasche antworten freuen!



Ist wie bei jedem anderen MMORPG auf dem Markt die selbe prozedur: Du musst deine Kontodaten zunächst angeben um die 30tage zu erhalten, DANACH wird von deinem konto abgebucht...willst du nur die 30 tage testen, trag deine daten ein und lösch das abonement danach wieder, deine 30 tage spielzeit sind nu freigeschaltet.


----------



## forteanine (20. Januar 2011)

Hey, ich habe mir das Spiel inzwischen über Steam zugelegt und bin begeistert, auch wenn ich nicht weiss, welche "klasse" ich nun final spiele. 
Auf diesem Weg über das Buffed.de-Forum suche ich eine Gilde zum gemeinsam leveln, pvp spielen etc.. Server und alles andere egal.

Meldet euch 

MfG


----------



## KillerBee666 (20. Januar 2011)

Darf ich mal so dumm fragen ob ihr auch gezwungen wurdet nen ABo auszuwählen? Die können mich dochnet zwingen, NACHDEM ES VORHER NICHT angekündigt war (sry bin grad auf 180...) nen Abo zu wählen wenn ich nen Freimonat habe?


----------



## Karvon (20. Januar 2011)

ja musst machen aber kannst dann gleich wieder kündigen..hab ich auch gemacht..dann wird dein freimonat aktiviert


----------



## Cold Play (20. Januar 2011)

aloa,

ich habe ein problem und selber schon einen thread aufgemacht, aber eventuell wird mir hier schneller geholfen

 ich habe das spiel bereits zum 5.ten mal installiert ( auf 3 verschiedenen festplatten und 2 pc's (ein desktop sowie ein laptop). jedesmal wenn sich mein launcher aufmacht (auch im adminmodus) kontrolliert er den status und dann müsste ich theoretisch 3 gb noch runterladen. aber jedesmal scheint dann der launcher abzustürzen. also ich kann dann logischer weise den patch nicht downloaden.

ich habe alle treiber und direct x aktuallisiert.

kennt wer das problem und kann mir eventuell helfen? =( an der hotline verweist man mich auf ein online formular (schon ausgefüllt) aber die antwort kann bis zu 24 stunden dauern. ich muss aber die nächsten 5 tage wieder arbeiten und gehe grundsätzlich morgens nicht an den pc und abends (gegen 23:30 bin ich zu hause) habe ich auch keine lust mehr.

bitte wenn mir wer helfen kann wäre ich sehr glücklich

mfg

Cold


----------



## Xarran (20. Januar 2011)

Habs mir gestern auch ohne Testen zugelegt und muss sagen:

Ich bin begeistert! (Und das mit lvl 8)

Ich hatte kaum Erwartungen an das Spiel und bin sehr positiv überrascht wie toll die Questatmosphäre geworden ist. Die Vertonung ist genial. Die Grafik hübsch und stimmig und die Hardwareanforderungen dafür minimal.

Die Kämpfe spielen sich flüssig und nicht soooo "konsolenhaft" wie ich erwartet habe. Die Skills sind größtenteils echt cool. .Die Effekte machen Lust auf mehr.

Ein paar mehr Social-Features könnte es für die PC-Version geben und evtl eine Maus-Menüsteuerung. Hier merkt man dann doch die PS3-Kompatibilität.

Der Charaktereditor ist ausreichend. Ein bisschen mehr Auswahl wäre nett, ist aber wegen der lootbaren "Skin-Items" nicht unbedingt nötig.

Ich denke, dass DCUO auch in Zukunft ein gutes Spiel bleiben kann,wenn SOE am Ball bleibt. Dass Sony konsequent guten Content nachschiebt kann man ja sehr gut an EQ2 und auch noch SWG sehen.  

Ich bin gespannt auf die ersten Patches 

Grüße


----------



## Karvon (20. Januar 2011)

wo kann ich die grafiksettings hochschrauben? Bzw gibts anti alising!? falsch geschrieben ich weis *g*


----------



## Comp4nyX2 (20. Januar 2011)

*Gibt es sowas wie "Buddy Keys" in den Verkaufsversionen / Steam, und wenn ja, kann mir jemand da mal einen per PM schicken?*


----------



## Xarran (21. Januar 2011)

Comp4nyX2 schrieb:


> *Gibt es sowas wie "Buddy Keys" in den Verkaufsversionen / Steam, und wenn ja, kann mir jemand da mal einen per PM schicken?*



In den Download-Versionen gibt es keine. 
Soweit ich weiss, bekommt man Buddy Keys nur die die US Boxed Version. Wobei das Ganze evtl noch auf die Collectors Edition beschränkt ist.

Grüße


----------



## Lich Dragon (21. Januar 2011)

Ein Bisschen Video nachschub.
Video 2 , Video 3 , Video 4 , Video 5
Teilweise werd ich auch ein paarmal sterben


----------



## Comp4nyX2 (21. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Videos. Habe mir das 1. mal angeschaut für ein paar Minuten.
Also die Sprachausgabe finde ich ja schonmal ganz gut. Texte usw. auf Deutsch und die Stimme.

Allerdings werde ich mir das Spiel garantiert nicht für 50 Euro kaufen... viel zu viel für ein MMO wie ich finde.
Dazu dann noch Monatliche Gebühren, was natürlich okay wäre, aber er Kaufpreis ist erstamal sehr happig.

Und ohne Testkey oder Demo etc., wird sich daran auch nix ändern.


----------



## Nerdavia (22. Januar 2011)

50 Euro zuviel für ein MMO.....aha was kosten denn andere ;-)


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (22. Januar 2011)

Wie funktioniert der chat jetzt eigentlich? ich sehe andauernd welche in einem scheinbar improvisierten global schreiben, also es wird immer "gebrüllt"...was ist der chat befehl dafür bzw. wie schreib ich auch im global? Und was mich auch noch nervt das ich den client nicht minieren kann, stürzt bei mir dann immer ab?


----------



## Lich Dragon (22. Januar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert der chat jetzt eigentlich? ich sehe andauernd welche in einem scheinbar improvisierten global schreiben, also es wird immer "gebrüllt"...was ist der chat befehl dafür bzw. wie schreib ich auch im global? Und was mich auch noch nervt das ich den client nicht minieren kann, stürzt bei mir dann immer ab?



Also das mit dem Brüllen geht mit /shout und bei dem anderen kann ich dir leider auch nich helfen.


----------



## Karvon (22. Januar 2011)

ich wollte nochmal eben wegen grafiksettings fragen....

gibts anti alaising? 
wenn ja, wo finde ich das?
Mfg


----------



## AemJaY (25. Januar 2011)

Am besten schau mal in den Einstellungen, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
hab da letztens nur die Auflösungseinstellungen gsehn, und ob Fenster Modus oder nicht


----------



## Egooz (25. Januar 2011)

Hier ist ne kleine AntiAliasing-Anleitung für NVidia-Nutzer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb6qZfM6WPE&feature=related


Für ATI-Karten hab ich bisher noch keine finden können, bleib da aber am Ball.


----------



## Karvon (25. Januar 2011)

Ja die nvidia kenne ich aber ich habe ati karten....naja was solls...wird sicher noch kommen..denke ich
..hoffe.ich


----------



## Enrico300 (25. Januar 2011)

Hier ist mal mein Char!^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starocotes (26. Januar 2011)

Ich bin verwirrt. Da hab ich seit 2009 ne Seite zu dem Spiel, informier mich, mach nen Forum und keine Sau interessiert sich dafür. Bis Anfang diesen Jahres war ich noch der Meinung das DCUO für mich mal was nettes zwischendurch wird aber das MMO für dieses Jahr dann wohl RIFT sein wird. Das erste Anzeichen das dies so nicht sein kann war als meine Frau von der Beta von DCUO nicht mehr weg zu bekommen war. 

SOE hat mit DCUO mal vieles richtig gemacht bisher (wenn wir den Chat mal außen vor lassen). Die Grafik ist gut und skaliert vor allem toll so das man auch noch auf älteren Rechnern spielen kann. Das Kampfsystem macht Spass, ist aber alles andere als nur Buttonmasching sondern erfordert schon ein wenig Strategie. Die Quests sind toll vertont und auch das Itemsammeln um sein Aussehen anzupassen macht Spass. Jetzt muss SOE nur noch mit den monatlichen Updates Wort halten und alles ist gut


----------



## xerkxes (28. Januar 2011)

Wollte kein neues Thema aufmachen...

Weiß man schon ob es grundsätzlich unter Linux (Wine) läuft bzw. hat schon jemand getestet?


----------



## AemJaY (28. Januar 2011)

hmm wie heisst den deine Fan seite?
¨kannst sie mir auch via PN senden 

ja speil macht nach wie vor spass. bin mittlerweile als Held un ned mehr als Schurke unterwegs. Miss Brainfreeze


----------



## Falcoron (28. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute ^^

ich habe auch mit DC-Universe angefangen und bin sehr begeistert von dem neuen MMO und ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich ein bissl Anschluss bekommen könnte an "Gruppen" etc. 
Bin auf dem Server: Reality Lost (Held)
Name: Falcoron 

Jedenfalls bin ich momentan LvL9 und würde mich freuen bissl mehr Kontakt zu bekommen. 
Ich habe meinen Helden auf Natur und bin daher auch bissl fürs Heilen zuständig ^^


Grüße

Falcoron


----------



## Enrico300 (28. Januar 2011)

Hi, auf Bloodstrom gibt es einige deutsche Gilden(Liga).

So hier update mein Char.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sayrik (29. Januar 2011)

Hoi, 

weiß jmd obs zu dem Game in i-einer Form ein Probeabo geben wird? Ich dachte da an sowas wie das Wow 10-Tage-Trail. Bei dem Preis kauf ich ungern die Katze im Sack


----------



## Egooz (29. Januar 2011)

Ne Trial wirds sicher irgendwann geben, wie bei allen SOE-Titeln. Buddy-Keys sind sehr rar, darauf würd ich nicht hoffen.


@ Evil Black: Bist du sicher, dass du auf der Heldenseite richtig bist?


----------



## Enrico300 (29. Januar 2011)

Klar ich bin sozusagen der Antiheld der Helden.^^
Also ein Held der garkeiner sein will aber durch seine Taten von den Menschen zum Held gemacht wird, geschnackelt?^^


----------



## AemJaY (29. Januar 2011)

haha

Dachte ich mir auch als ich den letzten Screen gesehen habe. So hmm... iwie sieht der aus wie doom und böse und mimimi 
Werde meine Figur Heute Abend ma umbauen und farblich anpassen, und dann zeig ich auch ma n screen


----------



## Rodem (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir mal die test/guides/videos hier angeschaut und muss sagen, das sieht doch wirklich mal nach einem innovativen mmo aus. Allerdings will ich dafür nicht unbedingt 40-50&#8364; ausgeben, um es mal zu testen. Würde mich daher riesig freuen wenn mir jmd einen trial key zuuschicken könnte 

vielen dank im vorraus,

Rodem

Tante Edit sagt gerade, dass ich mal lieber 2 posts weiter oben hätte schaut sollen -.-

gibt also wirklich keine trials? und was hat es mit diesem buddy-key auf sich?


----------



## AemJaY (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo Rodem.
Danke dass du die Posts über dir liest!

Denn dann hättest dir den Beitrag sparen können 

ES GIBT KEINE TRIAL CODES, oder dergleichen!


----------



## Rodem (29. Januar 2011)

hab mich doch schon selbst verbessert, entschuldige bitte...

trotzdem steht noch die frage zu diesem buddy-key aus, wäre nett wenn mir die jmd beantworten könnte

mfg Rodem


----------



## Egooz (29. Januar 2011)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass diese Buddy-/ Trial-Keys bei den Amis in den Spiele-Boxen drin sind.


----------



## Uldanem (31. Januar 2011)

Ich habe auch vor einigen  Tagen mit dem Spiel angefangen.




Ich bin mit Batman groß geworden habe früher immer Teen Titans geschaut auch und Superman Filme verschlungen.

Jetzt muss ich sagen, als Comic Nerd, ich finde das Spiel Klasse




Im moment habe ich eine kleine Süße Frostfüchsin welche als Tank sich durch die Bösen haut das man einfach die Talente aber auf Dmg umlegen kann wenn man gerade Lust hat ist ein großer + Punkt für mich. (natürlich nur aßerhalb des Kampfes.)

Auch die Bewegungsarten gefallen mir sehr. Ich selbst bin Akrobatin  an Wände hoch klettern und mit Seilen Arbeiten.




Nun ich habe jedoch eine Frage. Als angehender Tank. 

Wie schaf ich es das die Gegner ausschleißlich auf mich hauen ? 

Bei Ultra- Hummite (Affe von Gorillainsel) habe ich alles versucht aber er hat immer unseren Mentalisten angegriffen welcher dann ein schnelles ende finden musste. Gibt es da irgnedwleche TRicks? Bin im moment auf Kryogenik gegangen. Habe auch aus Akrobatik Den Skill zum Gegner ran ziehen.

Gibt es da noch einen trick?

Anders gefragt brauch man eigentlich Tanks so dringend in dem Spiel? ^^ Hatte auch letztens einen Superman Verschnitt mit Geräte Fähigkeiten welcher muter drauf los jeden Boss und große gegner gehalten hat.




Ich weiß ich bin ein Nerd und stelle dumme Fragen  aber kleine Antworten wären trotzdem Nett. Spiele auf Bloodstorm als Held Name Jan


----------



## Tiddex (31. Januar 2011)

@ Uldanem

Ich hab das Spiel jetzt seit drei Tagen und habe bisher auch noch nicht so ganz verstanden wie das läuft (also das was bei wow "Aggro-Management" ist).

Aber ich habe im Eis- und im Zaubereitalentbaum (mehr hab ich noch nicht gespielt) Kräfte gefunden - Namen weiß ich jetzt leider nicht  - mit denen man Gegner zu sich ranziehen kann. Dass müsste doch im Notfall funktionieren?

Aber ich glaube prinzipiell ist das Spiel mehr so ausgelegt, dass jeder ein wenig mehr Acht geben muss und entsprechende Block-Fähigkeiten anwenden muss.

Das Damage-Dealen und Kontrollieren a la WoW wo sich einer in die Ecke stellt und ruhig seine Feuerbälle raushaut scheint nicht ganz zu funktionieren. Und auch als Tak kann man sich nicht einfach in die Mitte Stellen und warten dass sich alles auf einen konzentriert. Allein wenn man sieht wie manche Bosse durch die Gegend hüpfen.

Ist aus meiner Sicht ein Kritikpunkt, dass die Spielmechanik nicht so gut erklärt wird, bzw. steigt man so schnell auf, dass kaum Zeit bleibt sich mit den neuen Kräften und wie sie das Spiel beeinflussen zu beschäftigen.

Ich habe aber auch nur WoW zum Vergleich und als ich damit anfing lief das Spiel schon mehrere Jahre und es gab natürlich Tonnen von Guides und FAQs im Internet.


----------



## Starocotes (31. Januar 2011)

@Uldanem: 
Ja es ist anders als WoW, ich selbst habe jetzt auch nicht DIE Erfahrung aber unsere Community unter www.dcu-online.de ist da recht rührig und kann Dir sicher weiter helfen. Schau doch da einfach mal im Forum vorbei.


----------



## empIree (31. Januar 2011)

Starocotes schrieb:


> @Uldanem:
> Ja es ist anders als WoW, ich selbst habe jetzt auch nicht DIE Erfahrung aber unsere Community unter www.dcu-online.de ist da recht rührig und kann Dir sicher weiter helfen. Schau doch da einfach mal im Forum vorbei.




Du alter Gauner... da hast Du ja deinen eigenen Avatar oben auf der Seite verewigt


----------



## empIree (31. Januar 2011)

Uldanem schrieb:


> Ich habe auch vor einigen Tagen mit dem Spiel angefangen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Grüße...


Also das Problem was ich bei DCUO an erster Stelle sehe für Spieler die aus dem WoW Bereich kommen ist "ich selbst habe auch 5 Jahre WoW gespielt" ist folgendes: Man spielt völlig frei nach Gefühl, das ist für die meisten WoW Spieler neu... kein Addon das blinkt bei Aggro oder Aggro Reset, keine Ansagen bevor der Boss chargt und so weiter, und so weiter... Das dürfte vielen WoW Spielern neu sein denn wenn wir ehrlich sind hat heute keiner mehr WoW ohne Addons auf dem Computer auch die alten Classic Hasen gehen nicht mehr ohne aus dem Haus und schon gar nicht raiden.
Dazu kommt der Factor das ein Tank hier nicht einfach mal Spott drücken kann und der Boss kommt wie ein Hund an der Leine zurück... hier gilt wer Aggro hat macht im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Rolle um den Tank herrum und haut nicht fröhlich weiter. Der Tank kann dann durch seine Fähigkeiten "Frost und Feuer bauen mehr Aggro auf als andere Spells / Fähigkeiten" wieder Aggro aufbauen, was in der Regel fix gehen sollte, ein paar Hits und Spells und er sollte wieder am Tank hängen. Als Controller kann man auch auf DMG verichten und Refresh skillz nutzen, diese bauen ebenfalls nur sehr geringe Aggro auf, bis der Tank wieder up ist.
Das herranziehen ist nett im PvP, sogar sehr nett oder auch bei normalen mobs aber bringt dir leider bei Bossen nicht - diese lassen sich nicht herranziehen. Also das wichtigste ist das Zusammenspiel der 4 oder 8 Spieler, das ist hier ein reines geben und nehmen in DCUO auch wenn es in random Gruppen oft chaotisch wirkt... geb den Leuten Zeit sich mit der Mechanik anzufreunden! Allerdings wird hier früher oder später bestimmt auch noch etwas geschehen das es den Tanks etwas einfacher macht, ein Spell für Eis und Feuer der einem "Spott" in etwa nahe kommt für den Notfall wäre bestimmt hilfreich. 

Wünsche viel Spaß!



Ohhhhhhhh nein... was habe ich getan, ich habe einem Helden in Strumpfhosen geantwortet. Jetzt werde ich mal die Gegend nach einem Helden namens Jan absuchen und meinen Hammer schwingen... dont fear, the dead aka Drafter is near!


----------



## Tiddex (1. Februar 2011)

Es ist auch schwerer zu sehen, wer jetzt welche Rolle hat.
Bei WoW guckste: "Aha, er ist ein Taure, er hat einen Hammer so groß wie ein Haus und ne Plattenrüstung an - ein Jäger wirds nicht sein."

Bei DCUO hat man erstmal nur die Kräfte als Anhaltspunkt, aber da weisste auch noch nich so ganz genau ob jemand nun DD macht oder doch je nach Kräften Healer oder Tank.


----------



## Egooz (1. Februar 2011)

In DC erkennt man auch an den Symbolen in der Gruppenanzeige wer was ist bzw. in welcher Rolle er gerade ist. 

Wenn du DC mal so lange wie WoW spielst hat sich das Thema der Rollenerkennnung auch erledigt. 

Schaut euch den Trailer und den Ausblick aufs Februar-Update an:
http://uk.ps3.ign.com/articles/114/1147019p1.html

Klingt gut, Trailer ist genial. 



Ansonsten noch ein kleiner Tipp:
http://forums.station.sony.com/dcuopc/posts/list.m?topic_id=7622

Gibt nette inGame-Items, hab aber auch erst 2 freigeschaltet. Fake-Accounts funktionieren natürlich.


----------



## Floyder (3. Februar 2011)

Hey Community,
ich habe mir die Systemanforderungen für DCU angesehen, aber da diese ja nicht immer 100% aussagekräftig sind wollte ich mal wissen, ob ihr denkt dass das Spiel mit meinem System Spielbar wäre:

Win7 32 bit,
2,3ghz Dualcore Prozessor,
Nvidia Geforce 8600 GT 512MB
3GB Ram

Hab ich noch etwas wichtiges vergessen ?


----------



## Redstorm (3. Februar 2011)

hab das selbe system nur 2,4 ghs klappt super
und nur 2gb ram hab ich


----------



## Floyder (3. Februar 2011)

Das zu lesen freut mich außerordentlich, vielen Dank !
Ich hab noch eine Frage zum Kampfsystem: Es ist ja ein sehr actionreiches Kampfsystem und bisher hab ich nur Meele-Videos gesehen, also wo Nahkämpfer spielen - Wie sieht das mit Fernkampfwaffen aus ? Also Bogen, Gewehr, Pistolen... visiert man einfach ein Ziel an und rechtsklickt zum schießen ?


----------



## Tokenlord (3. Februar 2011)

Linke Maustaste = Nahkampf
Rechte Maustaste = Fernkampf
Bei jeder Waffengattung soweit ich weiss.

Beispiel Dual Pistols:

Am Anfang hast du eine einfaache Nahkampfkombo per Linksklicks, und einen einfachen Schuss per Rechtsklick.
Wenn du ein paar Punkte investierst (Von jedem 2ten lvlup, sowie pro 100 Erfolgspunkte) kannst du zum Beispiel einen aufgeladen Nahkampfangriff (Links gedrückt halten),
Automatikschuss (Rechtsklick gedrückt halten) u.ä. erlernen.


----------



## Floyder (3. Februar 2011)

Okay das klingt ja sehr intressant, danke !
Dann werde ich mich bald wohl auch zu den Superhelden gesellen


----------



## Wizkid (4. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich warte ich ja auf den Rift Release, aber ich bin in den letzten Jahren ein DC Fan geworden und dachte ich mach mich mal schlau.
Was ich so erfahren habe, hat mich so weit gebracht, das ich kurz davor bin damit anzufangen.
Dennoch hätt ich gerne ein paar Fragen geklärt.

Wie sind die PvP Kämpfe? Gibt es viele Spawncamper die am liebsten mit einer weit aus höheren Klasse Noobs ärgern oder hält sich das in Grenzen?
Gibt es eine gute Balance? Hat man auch mit einem kleineren Level und schlechterem Equip Chancen gegen höherstufige(z.B 5-10 Stufen höher).

Haben die mittlerweile die gröbsten Bugs beseitigt(z.B Chatsystem) ?

Wie komplex ist die Characterentwicklung? Wählt man anfangs eine Klasse aus (Tank, DD, Heiler etc.?) und personalisiert dann mit den Skills seinen Char oder ist das völlig frei wie z.B damals Star Wars Galaxies.
Sprich, man bastelt sich Stück für Stück seine eigene Klasse zusammen?
Kann man Skillentscheidungen auch Rückgängig machen?

Wie Itemlastig ist das Spiel?

Ansonsten würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr sonst so von dem Spiel haltet.
Hatte damals mal ne Trial von City of Heroes gezockt und fand das schon nicht schlecht. Mich nervten damals nur die Ladescreens und Zonen(wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).

Gibt es den Lifetimeaccount auch in Deutschland?
Ist zwar ne menge Holz, aber bei Lotro hat es sich bei mir mittlerweile längst ausgezahlt, auch wenn der Titel jetzt F2P ist(den kostenpflichtigen Content krieg ich weiterhin frei).


----------



## SonneBlock (4. Februar 2011)

Ich frag am besten mal hier nach, da ich keinen eigenen Thread eröffnen will. Hat jemand vielleicht einen Trialkey für mich? Ich überlege ernsthaft mir das Spiel zuzulegen, jedoch gibt es keine "Probeversion" und ich will nicht leichtfertig die Kohle ausm Fenster werfen wenns mir am Ende dann doch nicht gefällt.

Würde mich über eine PN freuen.

Gruß Sonne


----------



## empIree (4. Februar 2011)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> Ich frag am besten mal hier nach, da ich keinen eigenen Thread eröffnen will. Hat jemand vielleicht einen Trialkey für mich? Ich überlege ernsthaft mir das Spiel zuzulegen, jedoch gibt es keine "Probeversion" und ich will nicht leichtfertig die Kohle ausm Fenster werfen wenns mir am Ende dann doch nicht gefällt.
> 
> Würde mich über eine PN freuen.
> 
> Gruß Sonne




Kein Kommentar mehr zu solchen Anfragen, lesen - informieren - Frage sparen!


----------



## Doomsta (4. Februar 2011)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Eigentlich warte ich ja auf den Rift Release, aber ich bin in den letzten Jahren ein DC Fan geworden und dachte ich mach mich mal schlau.
> Was ich so erfahren habe, hat mich so weit gebracht, das ich kurz davor bin damit anzufangen.
> Dennoch hätt ich gerne ein paar Fragen geklärt.
> 
> ...



Zum PvP: Das PvP wird in DCUO groß geschrieben. Du hast zum einen Open World PvP. "Spawnkills" sind nicht möglich, höchstens Spawn gecampe...denn die respawn plätze sind entweder durch ein energieschild oder durch NPCs geschützt. Wenn du dich so wie ich dafür entscheidest auf einem PvP server zu spielen umsst du es in kauf nehmen ein paar mal geganked zu werden, es herrscht halt überall open PvP. Du kannst dich wenn du dich vorher ausführlich über das kampfsystem informierst (im offiziellen forum etc.) aber schon sehr gut gegen andere auch weitaus höher stufige gegner wehren. Denn das Kampfsystem hat eine Tiefe den der Großteil der community auch der high level spieler bis jetzt überhaupt nicht begreift (Blocken-> Blockbrecher, Rollen, Stun uvm.). 
Beim leveln wars keine Seltenheit das ich gegner genuked hab die gut 10 level über mir waren, also es ist durchaus möglich sich gg. Ganker zur Wehr zusetzen.
Das Kampfsystem ist nicht alá WoW gestrickt. Du musst ähnlich wie in einem beat em Up aktiv blocken, rollen und Kombos durchführen. stuns , snares, knockdowns, slows, silences...all diese sachen gibts in DCUO auch daher finde ich das PvP sehr actionreich.

Zu den Bugs: Ja es kommen andauernd Bugfixes, allerdings eher weniger UI fixes als content fixes...also das chat system ist immer noch ziemlich mau...aber Kommunikation ist möglich man muss halt nur die tricks und kniffe kennen, das kommt mit der zeit, bzw. ich denk das bald sowieso ein kompletter UI revamp für die PC version erscheinen wird.

ZUr Char Entwicklung: Der Charakter Editor ist relativ einfach und kompakt gehalten...mir reichts grade genau aus, mehr Optionen würden mich überfordern, bzw. würde ich sowieso nicht nutzen. Du legst zu Anfang die Statur, die Körperhaltung, dein Kostüm, die Fortbewegungsart (3 verschiedene zur auswahl), die Waffenart (so ca. 1 - 2 Dutzend verschiedene), und dein kräfte set fest. Dann kriegst du ingame jeweils Talentpunkte für deine Kräfte und Fertigkeitspunkte für deine waffenart. Diese verteilst du dann in unterschiedliche Bäume (alá WoW). Mit den "Kräften" schaltest du Kkills für deine actionbar frei die du wie gewohnt per Tastenkürzel aktivierst, mit den "Waffenfertigkeiten" schaltest du Kombos frei (z.b. M1 M1 hold M2). Du kannst deine Punkte gegen ingame Gold zurück setzen lassen. Über die Itemlastigkeit kann ich nicht sooo viel sagen, also ich hatte noch keinen Gegner der mich so weggehaun hat das ich absolut nichts machen konnte, aber vllt. liegt das daran dass das Spiel halt noch nicht so lange draußen ist und die leute noch nicht full equipt sind.

Was ich von dem Spiel halte? Mir machts riesen Spaß, alleine schon wegen dem erfrischendem gameplay. Es macht einfach so unglaublich bock mit super speed eine häuser wand hoch zu rasen oder mich wie spideran durch die häuserschluchten zu ziehen. Das Kampfsystem sit spitze, vor allem weil (noch) niemand es versteht und wenn man es selbst einmal gerallt hat so gut wie jeden in grund und boden stampft, das kickt ! Das Leveln hat mir mit ein heiden spaß bereitet weil es zwischen durch andauernd pvp scharmützel gibt. Die Quests sind oft so ausgelegt das sich die beiden Fraktionen in einem gebiet wieder finden oder ein und die selben mobs umhauen müssen. Auf PvP servern ist also auch open world immer was los. Wartezeiten für instanzen oder Battlegrounds sind meist immer sehr kurz. Das Einzige was mir momentan negativ aufstößt ist wie gesagt das UI. Man merkt einfach das es für Konsole konzipiert wurde...der chat ist buggy, die menus teilweise auch, meine grafik optionen verstellen sich nach restart des clients und all solch mysteriösen dinge...aber wie gesagt es handelt sich dabei hauptsächlich um UI Bugs mit denen man sich arrangieren kann. ich kann DCUO nur weiter empfehlen!


----------



## Doomsta (4. Februar 2011)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Wizkid (4. Februar 2011)

Danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort Doomsta.
Ich habs mir heute auf den Weg zur Arbeit geholt und ich denke morgen früh wird der erste Held oder Villain die Straßen von Earth One säubern.

Ich bin mittlerweile so heiß auf das Spiel. In den letzten Jahren hab ich mich vom Marvel zum DC Fan entwickelt(wobei Spiderman meine ewige Nr.1 bleiben wird) und kann es nicht abwarten Green Lantern und Co im Spiel zu treffen.
Allein die Wahl Brainiac zum ersten Großfeind zu erklären ist eine super Wahl. Ich hab mir zeitgleich zum Spiel extra noch einen Xbox Controller angeschafft.

Möge das Spiel rocken.


----------



## Doomsta (4. Februar 2011)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort Doomsta.
> Ich habs mir heute auf den Weg zur Arbeit geholt und ich denke morgen früh wird der erste Held oder Villain die Straßen von Earth One säubern.
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile so heiß auf das Spiel. In den letzten Jahren hab ich mich vom Marvel zum DC Fan entwickelt(wobei Spiderman meine ewige Nr.1 bleiben wird) und kann es nicht abwarten Green Lantern und Co im Spiel zu treffen.
> ...



Das mit dem Xbox360 controller bin ich mir auch am überlegen, kannste mir die tage mal berichten wie das so harmoniert? Weil ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man mit dem Controller im PvP so präzise spielen kann wie mit tastatur / maus.


----------



## Wizkid (5. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab gleich mit dem Controller angefangen und ich komm gar nicht mehr mit der Maus/Tastatursteuerung klar. 
Zum bewegen und kämpfen nutze ich den Controller und für die Menüsteuerung(Inv etc.) nutze ich die Tastatur, weil es halt doch schneller geht.

Irgendwie gehen alle Dinge mit dem Controller schneller. Man hat ja beispielsweise 8 Fähigkeiten die man anwählen kann. Beim Controller werden die ersten 4 Fähigkeiten mit dem hinteren linken Button aktiviert + a,x,y oder b. Das gleiche Spiel halt mit dem rechten hinteren Button für die Fähigkeiten/Items 5-8.

Der Vorteil bei der Maus ist, daß man besser wegzoomen kann und schneller sich umschaut. Aber ich nutz halt nen Mix aus beidem. Zum kämpfen/bewegen halt den Controller und für den Rest die Maus und die Tastatur.

Zum Spiel: Die ersten Stunden waren stark gewöhnungsbedürftig und mittlerweile bin ich total geflasht! Dieses Spiel wird immer besser. Ich kann mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen, so langsame Spiele wie WoW und Konsorten wieder zu zocken.
Allein das Mittendringefühl ist spitze. Wer schon Titel wie GTA mochte, der wird DC Universe vergöttern. Es macht allein Spass durch die Gegend zu sprinten und von Gebäuden zu springen. Die Aufmachung ist total cool und wird den Comics gerecht.
Im Gegensatz zu den anderen MMOs kriegt man auch die Story mit, weil man sich halt einfach alles anhört und nichts mehr lesen muß (ja, ich gehöre mittlerweile "dank" Questtools zu den lesefaulen Spielern). 
Die Sprachausgabe auf englisch ist enorm gut.

Teilweise hatte ich das Gefühl als würde ich ein reines Konsolenactionspiel spielen, was als Lob gemeint ist. Alles läuft so flüssig und schnell. Jede kleine Sekunde zählt und man hat tatsächlich Chancen gegen Highlevelgegner, wenn man besseres Timing hat und klug handelt.
Selbst wenn gegen meinen Stufe 10 Helden, Bösewichter mit Stufe >20 gegen mich antraten, konnte ich erstaunlich lange Paroli bieten. Wenn man in diesem Spiel richtig eingespielt ist, kann man sicherlich wirklich jede Menge im PvP reissen, auch wenn man nicht das Überequipment hat. Natürlich spielen auch noch die Power und die Fähigkeiten eine Rolle, aber wenn ich immer an die anderen MMOs denken, war man einfach generell chancenlos, wenn man von hinten überrascht wurde oder der Gegner eine höhere Stufe "bessere" Klasse hatte.

Ich hab jedenfalls noch nie ein Spiel gespielt, was so perfekt PvP mit PvE verknüpft.
Die Soloinstanzen die immer den Abschluss von den Missionsketten bilden, fand ich bisher auch genial.

DC Universe hat verdammt viel Potential und könnte das nächste große MMO werden.


----------



## Farstar (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Spiel City of Heroes/Villains von NC Soft und das sieht _*fast*_ gleich aus, außer den bekannten Comic Superhelden sowie die grafische Verbesserung.
Falls es mit CoH o. CoV so in etwa zu vergleichen ist, dann werde ich auf DCUO umsteigen, weil es _leider_ in CoH an Spielern mangelt 

Und noch eine Frage zum Abschluß ... gibt es auch verschiedene Server, also PvE Server?


Viele Grüße


----------



## Doomsta (7. Februar 2011)

Farstar schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage zum Abschluß ... gibt es auch verschiedene Server, also PvE Server?



Ja es gibt auch PvE Server. Wenn dich meine persönliche Meinung nicht intressiert dann ignorier den Kommentar bitte, aber: Ich finde es sinnlos DCUO auf einem PvE Server zuspielen. Denn die gesamte Story und der Spielaufbau setzt auf die PvP Konfrontation. Die Quests sind meist so ausgelegt dass man der anderen Fraktion dabei begegnet, ich meine wenn die bösen Buben das Ziel haben die polizisten umzunieten und die guten buben das ziel haben die polizisten zu beschützen, man sich dann aber nachher nicht gegenseitig bekämpfen darf?...das würd mir die Laune verderben. Aber wie gesagt ist meine persönliche Meinung, DCUO auf einem PvE Server könnte ich mir jedenfalls schlecht vorstellen.


----------



## Farstar (8. Februar 2011)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Ja es gibt auch PvE Server. Wenn dich meine persönliche Meinung nicht intressiert dann ignorier den Kommentar bitte


Ne, kein Problem, sogar im Gegenteil, ich bedanke mich für diese Info  
Weil PvP interessiert mich nicht so besonders, und da es anscheinend nur mit PvP Spaß machen soll, ist das wohl nichts für mich.
Ich dachte das wären instanzierte Zonen, und man kann es sich aussuchen ob man pvp machen möchte oder nicht, aber open PvP, ne Danke!

Viele Grüße


----------



## SilentJay (8. Februar 2011)

Farstar schrieb:


> da es anscheinend nur mit PvP Spaß machen soll, ist das wohl nichts für mich.
> Ich dachte das wären instanzierte Zonen, und man kann es sich aussuchen ob man pvp machen möchte oder nicht, aber open PvP, ne Danke!



Auch wenn ich die Meinung teile das DCUO nur auf nem PvP-Server richtig Sinn macht....
DCUO bietet ne ganze Latte an PvE-Inhalten:
-Vertonte Questreihen noch und nöcher...durch die 6 Mentoren wird das "twinken" deutlich interessanter als in anderen Spielen, da jeder Mentor seine eigenen Interessen verfolgt und einem beständig neue Sprüche ums Hirn kloppt.
-Erfolge/Sammlungen/Besprechungen: Vicki Vale,Lois Lane,Jack Ryder,Booster Gold,Batman,Superman,Der Joker, Lex Luthor,etc. haben ne Menge zu erzählen, bei diversen Erkundungstouren ob solo oder geleitet durch Booster Gold erfährt man ne Menge über das DC-Universum und die aktuellen Entwicklungen.
Die Erfolgsjagd hat direkten Einfluss auf das Ausehen eures Charakters...mit jeder abgeschlossenen Sammlung gibt es ein Style-Item, welches über das Style-Menü über eure aktuelle Rüstung gelegt werden kann --> extreme Individualisierung der Charaktererscheinung
-Dungeons: Die einzelnen Dungeons, ab Lv9 wird regelmäßigspätestens alle 4 Level n neuer Dungeon freigeschaltet, sind actionlastig und haben wie ich finde n gelungenen Wiederspielwert. Besonders die Bosskämpfe haben es in sich, Taktik und Bewegung sind das Mittel zum Sieg. Auf LV 30 werden die Dungeons allerdings etwas wiederverwertet so gibt es alle nochmal im Schweren Modus oder als Duo-Modus.
-Raids: 2 Stück sind bereits offen
-Endgamecontent: Auf Lv 30 warten die berühmten Schauplätze als Questgebiete auf euch, Arkham Island und das bekannte Elizabeth Arkham Asylum, Strykers Island mit zugehörigem Superschurken-Knast, Brainiac-Angriffe auf Gotham und Metropolis, Dailyquests und Kopfgelder.

Also selbst wenn man "nur" auf nem PvE-Server spielt gehts hart zur Sache dank Gruppenquests und Elite-Gegner in der Welt von DCUO

Was mich persönlich aber auf die PvP-Server gebracht hat:
-Ausweichmöglichkeiten: sind Ganker unterwegs, kann man per Port sofort ins HQ wechseln und n anderes Questgebiet aufsuchen. 
-Superspeed für alle ab lv 9, wenn man die Augen offen hält kann man fast jedem Angriff entgehen und sich zu befreundeten Spielern flüchten...n lv 30er hat gegen 5 wütende lv12er nix entgegen zu setzen und geht mit Sicherheit zu Boden. 
-Reentry: nach dem eigenen Tod ist man innerhalb weniger Sekunden zurück am Ort des Geschehens, mit ein Grund warum Ganker seltener als in anderen Spielen an einem Ort verweilen. Die eben getöteten sind mit Sicherheit innerhalb weniger Augenblicke zurück und haben dann den Vorteil der Überrschung auf ihrer Seite.


ps: im Bezug auf die Wiederverwertung der Dungeons auf lv30...da ich jetzt mal Zeit hatte um etwas länger in die "Hard Alerts" zu schauen, muss ich sagen es ist gut gelöst. Die Bosskämpfe unterscheiden sich teilweise arg von der normalen Version, nicht jeder...manche hauen einfach nur mehr zu, aber einige bieten nen komplett neuen Kampf.


----------



## kadet123 (8. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute gibts bei dem Spiel auch so Plätze wie in WoW z.B. Hauptstädte wo viele Spieler sind an einem Fleck oder sowas?


----------



## SilentJay (8. Februar 2011)

kadet123 schrieb:


> Hi Leute gibts bei dem Spiel auch so Plätze wie in WoW z.B. Hauptstädte wo viele Spieler sind an einem Fleck oder sowas?



Zum einen gibts die Halle des Schreckens(Dreh- und Angelpunkt für alle Schurken), das Hauptquartier der Liga der Gerechtigkeit...und für Helden Polizeistationen, für Schurken Nachtclubs(hier werden Quest verteilt und stehen Händler).
An all diesen Orten ist immer etwas los und je nach Serverpopulotion gibts n Menge zu sehen.
Für die weitere Kommunikation muss man wissen, dass /shout entweder Gotham oder Metropolis betrifft und zwar komplett, zumindest auf meinem Server hält sich das geflame auf Schurkenseite in Grenzen. 1. International europäisch
2. werden Dauerflamer nicht wirklich ernst genommen und sprechen ins Leere


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Februar 2011)

Moin Leute.

Ich hab mal gegoogelt und so weit auch einen Ansatz gefunden, dass eine 10-Tage-Probeversion existiert.
Nun findet man aber auf der Hauptseite des Spieles nichts mehr dazu.
Muss man dazu von einem Spieler eingeladen werden, oder existiert eine Probeversion gar nicht?

Freue mich auf Antworten.


----------



## SilentJay (10. Februar 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Moin Leute.
> 
> Ich hab mal gegoogelt und so weit auch einen Ansatz gefunden, dass eine 10-Tage-Probeversion existiert.
> Nun findet man aber auf der Hauptseite des Spieles nichts mehr dazu.
> ...



Soweit ich informiert bin gabs die "Buddy-Keys" bisher nur in der DCUO-CE-US...also wenn du nicht gerade jemanden mit ner amerikanischen CE von DCUO im Freundeskreis hast könnte es aktuell schwer werden einen zu bekommen.


BTW:
Wer bis zum 1.3. ein 3 Monats Abo abschließt zahlt, solange er dieses Abo-Model nichtmehr ändert 24.99&#8364; alle 3 Monate, umgerechnet 8,33&#8364;/Monat.Als Vergleich, beim 12-Monats-Abo zahlt man bei 119,99&#8364; immerhin noch 9,99&#8364;/Monat.


> Offer ends March 1, 2011 at 11:59pm (PST)


----------



## JackoBauer (10. Februar 2011)

Spielt jemand die PS3 Version? Wenn ja ich bin auf dem Server For all Seasons. Wäre cool nen paar ausm buffed Forum zu treffen ^^. Bin aktuell Level 24 Schurkenseite .


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Februar 2011)

SilentJay schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin gabs die "Buddy-Keys" bisher nur in der DCUO-CE-US...also wenn du nicht gerade jemanden mit ner amerikanischen CE von DCUO im Freundeskreis hast könnte es aktuell schwer werden einen zu bekommen.



Danke für die Info. Werde ich also wohl leider erstmal einige Zeit warten.

Und wenn hier jemand keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel hat und mir die Möglichkeit geben will, es anzutesten, würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## DoktorElmo (14. Februar 2011)

Habs mir gekauft und weiß nicht Recht was ich davon halten soll.
Habe mir einen Schurken, Dual-Pistols und Gedankenkontrolle gemacht - die Charaktererstellung ist wirklich nett, wirkt weniger umfangreich als sie ist 
Bin mittlerweile Stufe 10 mit 4h Spielzeit ca, war paar mal in A51 etc.

Gruppenspiel gibt es gar keines, der Zonenchat ist praktisch tod, auch in den Instanzen wird auf die Kommunikation gesch..., da dort sowieso jeder seine eigenen Aufgaben macht. Der Boss ist simples umnuken.
Da ich auf einem PVP Server spiele, ist ganken ganz normal und damit kann ich leben, mache ich auch gern (jaja ich gebs ja zu ) - das PVP ist recht spaßig, ich habe schon auf Level 8 einen 14er umgehauen, da es wirklich auf den eigenen Skill ankommt.
Quests sind großteils beschissen, die Story dahinter ganz nett. Durch die Mobgruppen, bei denen gilt entweder alle oder gar keinen bekämpfen, wird das questen noch erschwert, da man Meistens von denen grad nur einen braucht - und das sind dann Quests a la töte 15 Detektive etc.
Die "Missionen" sind spaßig, die Endkämpfe leider wieder simples umnuken.
Das UI ist per Tastatur und Maus suboptimal zu bedienen, per Controller mag das Ganze besser gehen, ich werde mir für DC allerdings keinen leisten.

Toll ist aber aufjedenfall das Kampfsystem, welches richtig viel spaß macht und ein bisschen mit Prototyp etc verglichen werden kann, nur um einiges umfangreicher. Auch die Individualisierung ist sehr schön, kein Spieler gleicht dem anderen - dank dem genialen Kostümsystem. Allerdings kann man damit auch schon sehr bald wie ein hochstufiger Charakter aussehen, ich hatte schon auf Stufe 7 Skins für Schulter und Helm, dadurch wird einem ein bisschen die Vorfreude auf jene Ausrüstungsgegenstände, die normalerweiße immer erst später kommen und den Helden erst so richtig heldenhaft wirken lassen, genommen. Macht nix, das färben, kombinieren etc lässt mich darüber hinwegsehen.

Momentan weiß ich nicht ob ich es weiterspielen soll, morgen wird erstmal wieder in RiFT hineingeschaut, wenn die OB beginnt. Mittlerweile kostet das Spiel nurmehr 29&#8364;, wer kein großartiger Gruppenfan ist kann hineinschauen. Auf Bloodstorm sind leider nurmehr sehr wenig deutsche Spieler on - würde mich aber über ein paar Gesellen freuen, das Freimonat will ich ausnutzen und dann weiterschauen, das Endgame soll ja ganz nett sein.


----------



## DefenderX (15. Februar 2011)

Hiho

hatte mich letzten Monat registriert.

Und habe jetzt 2-3 Wochen nach dem letzten einloggen ein Problem mit der Supergeschwindigkeit...

Wenn ich losrante ganz normal kam ich nach nen paar Sekunden auf Speed das ist jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr der Fall ? Was soll der Scheiss Warum , wiso , weshalb ????


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Habe mir einen Schurken, Dual-Pistols und Gedankenkontrolle gemacht - die Charaktererstellung ist wirklich nett, wirkt weniger umfangreich als sie ist
> Bin mittlerweile Stufe 10 mit 4h Spielzeit ca, war paar mal in A51 etc.
> 
> Gruppenspiel gibt es gar keines, der Zonenchat ist praktisch tod, auch in den Instanzen wird auf die Kommunikation gesch..., da dort sowieso jeder seine eigenen Aufgaben macht. Der Boss ist simples umnuken.



Ist logisch das auf level 10 in den ersten Instanzen nur relativ wenig Gruppenspiel notwendig ist...
In späteren level bereichen kommt man ohne die notwendige boss taktik sowie Absprache untereinander nicht mehr aus, ist also wie in jedem anderem MMORPG. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad steigt umso weiter man kommt. Natürlich brauchst du nach 4 Stundenspielzeit keine Taktik für die ersten bosse aus der aller ersten Instanz...



DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Die "Missionen" sind spaßig, die Endkämpfe leider wieder simples umnuken.



siehe oben


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Februar 2011)

Gibts eigentlich eine deutsche Gilde auf den PvE-Servern?

Und hat Sony schon was gesagt wegen deutschsprachigen Servern? Immerhin haben die das gesamte Spiel für uns lokalisiert. o_O


----------

